# NEW Tobacco Cellar (site)



## RJpuffs

I got bored over the New Year break and built a better mousetrap, errr, tobacco cellar! :smash:

http://www.TobaccoCellar.com (yes, with a .COM at the end, not .org)
With some help from Commonsenseman it is now working properly, so I figured I'd let you guys know about it.

It does everything the "other" cellar site did, and much much more, and much much better. A more intuitive screen layout, easier usage and navigation, and a very useful cellar usage projection chart along with realistic usage estimates (based on the actual consumption rather than arbitrary daily bowl numbers).

If you are already using the "other" cellar, the best part is - the data backup from there can be imported in here, poof, done!
So take a gander at my new cellar http://www.tobaccocellar.com/RJPuffs and feel free to use the site! :ranger:


----------



## commonsenseman

Uh oh, the secret is out! 

I feel so naked now that everyone can see my cellar!

eep:


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Very Nice Sir..

I would love to use it.. Can I import data from the .org version to this site?

Would be easier the re-entering all the tin data and dates.. Just wondering. 

Vin


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> If you are already using the "other" cellar, the best part is - the data backup from there can be imported in here, poof, done!





PinkFloydFan said:


> Very Nice Sir..
> 
> I would love to use it.. Can I import data from the .org version to this site?
> 
> Would be easier the re-entering all the tin data and dates.. Just wondering.
> 
> Vin


Absolutely you can, see above.

You'll need to save it on your computer first, let us know how it works.


----------



## MarkC

I like the cellar summary feature; I don't need to see line after line reading Hal O' The Wynd (although it feels nice when I'm feeling insecure ); just give me to total tin count. Nice! I'm off to work right now, but I'll try it tonight when I get home.


----------



## RJpuffs

PinkFloydFan said:


> Very Nice Sir..
> 
> I would love to use it.. Can I import data from the .org version to this site?
> 
> Would be easier the re-entering all the tin data and dates.. Just wondering.
> 
> Vin


Yup! Just download that other backup, and go into MyAccount (after you create an account, of course) and RESTORE BACKUP. Let me know if any problems, there were some conversion issues but it tested OK after some fixin's.

The new site tracks OPEN and FINISH dates, and figures out your actual usage (days/oz) from that. The other site does not have these days, but if you update it going forward with new tins, it will start to make accurate usage predictions. I used an Excel spreadsheet in the past so I had all my old used dates.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I like the cellar summary feature; I don't need to see line after line reading Hal O' The Wynd (although it feels nice when I'm feeling insecure ); just give me to total tin count. Nice! I'm off to work right now, but I'll try it tonight when I get home.


It shows that too - when you click the cellar details :wink:
Escudo
Escudo
Escudo
...
Yum!


----------



## Davetopay

Hmmmm...trying to figure out how to enter my info.

I have logged in, but the different blue links appear to do nothing when I click on them.


on edit....durrrrr....nevermind. I figured it out. LOL


----------



## Davetopay

Heh...maybe I DON'T have it figured out.:banghead:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Nor do I, but that's OK. I'll most likely add all my tobacco in there myself, or stick with the old cellar. :ask:


----------



## RJpuffs

Davetopay said:


> Heh...maybe I DON'T have it figured out.:banghead:


Eh? Create account. Login. Click MY ACCOUNT at the top.

There will be an option to RESTORE BACKUP towards the bottom of the page. Click it. Open the csv backup file you downloaded from the other place, it should open in Excel (or notepad). Mark everything or press CONTROL-A to select all, COPY (control-C or the Edit menu). Go to the big text box and PASTE the data there (control-V). Click the button, voila!


----------



## Davetopay

RJpuffs said:


> Eh? Create account. Login. Click MY ACCOUNT at the top.
> 
> There will be an option to RESTORE BACKUP towards the bottom of the page. Click it. Open the csv backup file you downloaded from the other place, it should open in Excel (or notepad). Mark everything or press CONTROL-A to select all, COPY (control-C or the Edit menu). Go to the big text box and PASTE the data there (control-V). Click the button, voila!


Don't have any old data. I was trying to build a cellar. Nothing is showing up and I am not seeing a place to add stats in.:noidea:


----------



## RJpuffs

For adding just one tin for testing - click ADD MORE, its the last option in the headers which normally would sort the list below it (which will be blank until you put some tins in). Granted its not a very obvious spot for that link!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Blaylock said:


> Nor do I, but that's OK. I'll most likely add all my tobacco in there myself, or stick with the old cellar. :ask:


Ignore this 

I think I got it. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Jack Straw

Pretty slick. Cellar uploaded. I feel like I'm missing out on the tin date thing, I never kept a lot of open tins on the other one, I just deleted them as I smoked them. I'm gonna go see if I can add them now to this one.


----------



## indigosmoke

Wow. Awesome. Thanks, RJPuffs! That other site drove me nuts.


----------



## Tom Gooding

Wow, very impressive! I'm almost tempted to join but I don't think my collection of two tins is at all worthy. :lol:

May I ask how you work out the cellar usage projection?


----------



## IHT

Tom Gooding said:


> Wow, very impressive! I'm almost tempted to join *but I don't think my collection of two tins is at all worthy*. :lol:


everyone starts somewhere on their journey.
1 tin is worthy if you're a pipe smoker.

uploaded, but not up to date though. :noidea: *edit: not a problem with the site, but with me, i haven't updated my cellar in a long while - i deleted a ton of stuff i don't have anymore, didn't add what i do have.


----------



## DSturg369

Nice site! Just signed-up, uploaded, and good to go! :tu


----------



## Requiem

Excellent stuff. Obrigado, thank you, merci, gracias, grazie, arigato


----------



## Davetopay

Sweeeet. Got it together now.:lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

Tom Gooding said:


> Wow, very impressive! I'm almost tempted to join but I don't think my collection of two tins is at all worthy. :lol:
> 
> May I ask how you work out the cellar usage projection?


One tin, one hundred tins, a cellar is a cellar :third:

Actual usage is figured out from the Open date and Finished date, and the qty in the tin. Then apply the daily usage average against the total weight.


----------



## Jack Straw

So do you have to add a certain number of finished tins to get it to show you the cellar projections? Does it show an overall "this is how long your cellar should last?"


----------



## stoked

Awesome! Thanks for the hard work. Really great site.


----------



## Davetopay

This is pretty neat. Now if the .org version would work for me. At a certain point, it stopped accepting info. lol


----------



## blueeyedbum

Nice job. Transfer was very painless. Thanks:yo:


----------



## Jack Straw

Jack Straw said:


> So do you have to add a certain number of finished tins to get it to show you the cellar projections? Does it show an overall "this is how long your cellar should last?"


Yeah I only see this for RJ and CSM, no one else. Some sorta bug? I can't find a link for it anywhere on the site.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> Yeah I only see this for RJ and CSM, no one else. Some sorta bug? I can't find a link for it anywhere on the site.


If you're talking about the "Cellar Usage Projection", you have to manually enter the "Target Date" for each tin to see that chart.


----------



## Hermit

Very cool, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna sit and enter 143 pounds into it. :wink:


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> For adding just one tin for testing - click ADD MORE, its the last option in the headers which normally would sort the list below it (which will be blank until you put some tins in). Granted its not a very obvious spot for that link!


Duh. I was thinking it meant "add more categories" and told myself I was stupid for wanting to try that... :lol:

Okay, the transfer thing returned an error, so I started entering my stuff by hand and goofed. How do I delete a tin?


----------



## MarkC

Never mind. If I'd just shut up and keep looking I wouldn't have to ask these things! 

Okay, now that I've got the data entered (for once I'm glad I don't have the cellar of my dreams!), I like it! The graphs are cool; looks like I'd better like Virginias...

The only negative for me is that the typeface and layout are a bit rough on my aging eyeballs.


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> So do you have to add a certain number of finished tins to get it to show you the cellar projections? Does it show an overall "this is how long your cellar should last?"


Correct. Once you have some "finished" tins, i.e. with both OPEN and FINISH dates (make a guess for the last few tins if needed) - then your actual consumption can be figured out and will show on the cellar summary as an estimated lifespan. Over time as you mark off containers as finished, it will learn and get more accurate. Note that GIVEN tins are ignored in the usage calculation, since you didn't smoke it.

The cellar usage projection chart is based on your target dates, you have to define them as such for each container. At least for the "favorite" blends, its worth the effort to plan your next acquisition :lol:
When you add new tins you can start using the Target Date feature going forward.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Never mind. If I'd just shut up and keep looking I wouldn't have to ask these things!
> 
> Okay, now that I've got the data entered (for once I'm glad I don't have the cellar of my dreams!), I like it! The graphs are cool; looks like I'd better like Virginias...
> 
> The only negative for me is that the typeface and layout are a bit rough on my aging eyeballs.


:lol: A big issue was fitting all that data on screen without going too far to the right or wrapping too many lines per record. The type face and font was selected for basic legibility and small size. You can increase the browser font size but it will throw the screen formatting out of whack.

There is still quite a lot of "undefined" baccy types/descriptions, it will be updated over time (with some volunteers helping).


----------



## RJpuffs

Hermit said:


> Very cool, but I'll be damned if I'm gonna sit and enter 143 pounds into it. :wink:


Well if its 143 lbs of the same blend, just type it in once and select 1,000 tins, and it will create them automatically :third:


----------



## Jack Straw

One thing I really like is that you can actually add "my blends" so that you don't have any "generic generic" in your cellar. I hated that.


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> One thing I really like is that you can actually add "my blends" so that you don't have any "generic generic" in your cellar. I hated that.


True, true! And the "age" of a tin is correctly calculated here - from TIN DATE to OPEN DATE. On the other site it would go from tin date to current date, and keep going even after it was opened (granted baccy does continue to age but its wrong).

Note that sometimes the import process can't recognize the blend name, in that case it will call it GENERIC GENERIC and move on. Some spellings or hypenations may be different, I think I covered most of the possible syntax issues but its likely some blends won't be recognized coming over.


----------



## Jack Straw

RJpuffs said:


> Correct. Once you have some "finished" tins, i.e. with both OPEN and FINISH dates (make a guess for the last few tins if needed) - then your actual consumption can be figured out and will show on the cellar summary as an estimated lifespan. Over time as you mark off containers as finished, it will learn and get more accurate.


When does it start doing this? I finished 2 tins in the last week that I added to give it a frame of reference.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> When does it start doing this? I finished 2 tins in the last week that I added to give it a frame of reference.


I was actually wondering the same thing, I've finished a couple recently.........oh well, guess I better keep smoking ipe:


----------



## nate560

I just added my cellar and im not very good on computers. Followed your instructions worked perfect. You guys did a great job. You should be proud of your effort thanks again job well done.


----------



## Tom Gooding

RJpuffs said:


> One tin, one hundred tins, a cellar is a cellar :third:


Okay, you persuaded me.

But I made a very silly mistake. I included a space in my Log In Name so now the url for my cellar doesn't work. :smash:

Would you mind changing it for me, please?


----------



## Jessefive

The site looks great! I never got into the old one, but I signed up for this, despite my meager "cellar". Great work!


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> When does it start doing this? I finished 2 tins in the last week that I added to give it a frame of reference.





commonsenseman said:


> I was actually wondering the same thing, I've finished a couple recently.........oh well, guess I better keep smoking ipe:


On the Finished tins, be sure that the OPEN and FINISH dates are correct (they may default to today) or at least a good guess. This gives it a time frame to calculate the days/oz which will then be applied to the contents of your cellar. The imported list lacks the OPENED date so it may default to the current date. Going forward, as you mark tins OPEN and FINISHED, it will pick up the correct usage calculations.

Oh yes, the current year is 2010 so be sure you use the right year if you opened a tin last Dec :lol:
I'm still dating checks 1/19/09 :banghead:


----------



## RJpuffs

Tom Gooding said:


> Okay, you persuaded me.
> 
> But I made a very silly mistake. I included a space in my Log In Name so now the url for my cellar doesn't work. :smash:
> 
> Would you mind changing it for me, please?


Haha! Fixed the site so you can now have spaces in your username, try it now :yo:


----------



## Tom Gooding

Thanks RJpuffs! :biggrin:

Wow, somebody has already added a blend from my local tobacconist. Is it anyone here?


----------



## DSturg369

One thing I did notice is that when I uploaded my cellar list it took all my PA, regular and "Choice Blend" and bunched them all together as regular PA. No biggie though.


----------



## Jack Straw

RJpuffs said:


> On the Finished tins, be sure that the OPEN and FINISH dates are correct (they may default to today) or at least a good guess. This gives it a time frame to calculate the days/oz which will then be applied to the contents of your cellar. The imported list lacks the OPENED date so it may default to the current date. Going forward, as you mark tins OPEN and FINISHED, it will pick up the correct usage calculations.
> 
> Oh yes, the current year is 2010 so be sure you use the right year if you opened a tin last Dec :lol:
> I'm still dating checks 1/19/09 :banghead:


I have opened dates on both of mine and finished, all are correct (and even display the number of days). I made the same 09/10 mistake several times.


----------



## Jaxon67

I am currently putting finish dates on my baccy. At one point the data base showed my consumption rate and a guestimate of how long my cellar will last. Now I cant seem to pull that info up. The cellar summary ends at the amount of money I spent. Any tips out there?

BTW...I am really liking this program. Thanks for putting this together guys!


----------



## DarHin

Great job guys. :third:After a very short learning curve everything is transferred. I really like the fact that we can add brands and blends instead of having that damn generic/generic.


----------



## DSturg369

I just added "Prince Albert - Choice Blend"... Good to go! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> I have opened dates on both of mine and finished, all are correct (and even display the number of days). I made the same 09/10 mistake several times.


I think you have your cellar "hidden", or under another name, Jack Straw ain't on the cellar listing :boink:

See mine http://www.tobaccocellar.com/RJPuffs it shows:


> Based on past usage, this cellar should last for 5 years and 1 month (~ Feb 2015)
> Puffing at the average rate of 0.3 oz, approx 3 bowls daily


Checking the programming, it could be a bug ...


----------



## RJpuffs

Jaxon67 said:


> I am currently putting finish dates on my baccy. At one point the data base showed my consumption rate and a guestimate of how long my cellar will last. Now I cant seem to pull that info up. The cellar summary ends at the amount of money I spent. Any tips out there?
> 
> BTW...I am really liking this program. Thanks for putting this together guys!


Oops! Was a bug - its working now. Apparently if you had an exact year (0 months) estimate it was not showing - fixed now!


----------



## IHT

Ron,
when the site gets bigger, are you going to have everyone listed on the front page like it is now? not that i care, probably just a couple kb's of bandwidth...


----------



## Jack Straw

I see it now! Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs

IHT said:


> Ron,
> when the site gets bigger, are you going to have everyone listed on the front page like it is now? not that i care, probably just a couple kb's of bandwidth...


Only the top 10 cellars are listed in each stat on the homepage, the listbox with all the public cellar names should fine, its only text.

And the site has virtually no images :lol: I think in black & white.


----------



## MarkC

Another complaint: I've been knocked off the top ten, so now I have a stronger than usual case of TAD! This is your fault!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Among other not-so-obvious features, here's a few that I'm sure many have missed:

The eyeball - click it to see just that blend in the cellar you are viewing.

The *i* next to the eyeball - mouseover or click to see the description (if it exists).

The Suggest option in the listbox on the far right of each tin - your cellar only, it makes suggestions based on the baccy type. I was surprised by many of the suggestions, how accurate it is only time will tell. You can check off the suggestions and put them into your WishList with one click - more TAD!

Which works similar to the Find Blends option - top menu, I've come up with a different way of categorizing blends; using a primary component and additional elements. It makes for some startling suggestions (or so it seems).

The Target Date - I like to plan ahead, so I have always picked a date that I want to open each tin, allowing whatever aging I decide for it. I put this feature into the cellar, if you pick a month/year you get an instant Target Age - and a pretty planning chart on the Summary page. Granted this can be a pain for a transferred cellar, but going forward you may want to try it out! I love seeing a 6 year calendar with mouthwatering blends just waiting :yo:


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Another complaint: I've been knocked off the top ten, so now I have a stronger than usual case of TAD! This is your fault!!


:lol:


----------



## IHT

RJpuffs said:


> I think in black & white.


you did michael jackson proud.... :caked:


----------



## DarHin

MarkC said:


> Another complaint: I've been knocked off the top ten, so now I have a stronger than usual case of TAD! This is your fault!!


Actually it is my fault (unless someone has since knocked me off!)
I kind of "cheated" when I added my current order from P&C which I haven't recieved yet.:lol:


----------



## MarkC

Nah, I usually do the same thing. I figure it's "bought already", so...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Nah, I usually do the same thing. I figure it's "bought already", so...


Well, you could use the "wishlist" for that :wink:

I just added a "TAD" stat on the homepage, highest 10 TAD victims in the past seven days should show here :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Well, you could use the "wishlist" for that :wink:
> 
> I just added a "TAD" stat on the homepage, highest 10 TAD victims in the past seven days should show here :thumb:


I hope you realize that by adding the TAD statistic, you're only helping to feed my viscious case of TAD.........or perhaps that was your intention :heh:


----------



## MarkC

I tell ya, he's got a cruel streak...


----------



## Old_Salt

RJpuffs said:


> Well, you could use the "wishlist" for that :wink:
> 
> I just added a "TAD" stat on the homepage, highest 10 TAD victims in the past seven days should show here :thumb:


what kind of coding is in use?
the list says I've added 90 tins, I have'nt added that many in the last 6 months, least of all in the past 7 days. looks like you have some debugging to do


----------



## commonsenseman

Old_Salt said:


> what kind of coding is in use?
> the list says I've added 90 tins, I have'nt added that many in the last 6 months, least of all in the past 7 days. looks like you have some debugging to do


I would check your "buy dates", my guess is they're all the day you uploaded everything. You'll probably have to go through & change them all.


----------



## slyder

Cool Beans!!!


----------



## Old_Salt

commonsenseman said:


> I would check your "buy dates", my guess is they're all the day you uploaded everything. You'll probably have to go through & change them all.


I bet your right, most tins have a blank field for dates, I was too lazy to type everything in


----------



## RJpuffs

Old_Salt said:


> I bet your right, most tins have a blank field for dates, I was too lazy to type everything in


It defaults to the current date when you forget to provide it (or on the import).

The TAD stat is only 7 days old, so all the new cellar imports should fall off soon.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> I hope you realize that by adding the TAD statistic, you're only helping to feed my viscious case of TAD.........or perhaps that was your intention :heh:


:rofl:

Another thing I'm thinking of adding is a "stock checker" on the WishList. It should scan the major vendor sites and alert you when those items are in stock. I'm getting tired of the daily check for Stonehaven by hand :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Another thing I'm thinking of adding is a "stock checker" on the WishList. It should scan the major vendor sites and alert you when those items are in stock. I'm getting tired of the daily check for Stonehaven by hand :thumb:


:spy:

Dunno if that will help or hinder my constant search for Stonehaven. One thing's for sure, there's not enough to go around!


----------



## VFD421

Wow! This is great. Thanks


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> :spy:
> 
> Dunno if that will help or hinder my constant search for Stonehaven. One thing's for sure, there's not enough to go around!


Can you imagine the feeding frenzy when half the populace of Puff stampedes over the website that DOES have Stonehaven in stock? Like a post-Christmas sale at Walmart :crutch:


----------



## Old_Salt

An observation of the new cellar,
was checking out the home page of the cellar, and while reviewing the "most popular blends" list a little light bulb went off in my head { I usually come up with small ideas }
the list is counting tins, not amount of tobacco. my cellar has 22 "8 oz. or larger".
have 12 8 oz. tins of Fillmore alone. then there's the bulk should a Quart jar
of 5100 be treated the same as a tin of Escudo. try crunching the numbers by weight
& see if the popularity roster changes


----------



## RJpuffs

Old_Salt said:


> An observation of the new cellar,
> was checking out the home page of the cellar, and while reviewing the "most popular blends" list a little light bulb went off in my head { I usually come up with small ideas }
> the list is counting tins, not amount of tobacco. my cellar has 22 "8 oz. or larger".
> have 12 8 oz. tins of Fillmore alone. then there's the bulk should a Quart jar
> of 5100 be treated the same as a tin of Escudo. try crunching the numbers by weight
> & see if the popularity roster changes


Good point, it should report both ways - or the 3 tons of bulk SG I have won't count for much


----------



## RJpuffs

TAD alerts! Now you can check (some) online vendors for availability of your must-have blends. Add the blend to your wishlist, then click SETUP ALERTS. There are 3 vendors supported right now, I'll add more as I can figure it out. Simply copy/paste the URL of the DETAIL page for your wanted blend (this ONLY works when a DETAIL page is available, it can't understand a pagefull of tins for sale) for each of the vendors you want to deal with.

Then periodically (set for every hour right now) the vendor sites are checked to see if its in stock or not. When available, a link to the vendor page will appear next to that blend, all ready for acquisition! Hooway!


----------



## MarkC

The main thing I've noticed is Old Salt's propensity for Scottish Cake... 

But seriously, after using this site for a bit, I've got to say, I'm sold. The other site if fine for the intended purpose of keeping track of my tobacco, but the extra bells and whistles on the new site are so much fun!

One thing I'd like to see (and I have no idea if this is even technically feasible; my stint in the electronics biz was on the hardware side, software is still a mystery to me!) is a search feature for specific tobaccos that exist in people's cellars, so I can find out who else is stocking up on favorites of mine. Or who loves this one that I'd love to dump on someone. Stuff like that.

The best thing about this site (at least for me) is the ease of checking out everything. I've learned that I'm pretty much out of step with most of the people using it as far as variety in the cellar (which is fine; my approach is intentional) and with number of tins open. Now I understand why people talk about using tin foil on tins and such. I think I'm going to have to get more mason jars; I have to admit it sounds like fun to have a variety of ten or twenty tobaccos opened to choose from for my morning pipe...


----------



## MarkC

By the way, the 'more suitable website' is a nice touch as well...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> ...is a search feature for specific tobaccos that exist in people's cellars, so I can find out who else is stocking up on favorites of mine. Or who loves this one that I'd love to dump on someone. Stuff like that.


Great idea! I'll check it out :thumb:


----------



## RJpuffs

Old_Salt said:


> An observation of the new cellar,
> was checking out the home page of the cellar, and while reviewing the "most popular blends" list a little light bulb went off in my head { I usually come up with small ideas }
> the list is counting tins, not amount of tobacco. my cellar has 22 "8 oz. or larger".
> have 12 8 oz. tins of Fillmore alone. then there's the bulk should a Quart jar
> of 5100 be treated the same as a tin of Escudo. try crunching the numbers by weight
> & see if the popularity roster changes


The homepage stats now show it both ways, by number of containers and weight. Escudo is still the winner


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> ...
> One thing I'd like to see (and I have no idea if this is even technically feasible; my stint in the electronics biz was on the hardware side, software is still a mystery to me!) is a search feature for specific tobaccos that exist in people's cellars, so I can find out who else is stocking up on favorites of mine. Or who loves this one that I'd love to dump on someone. Stuff like that.
> ...


There is now a "Who has it" list next to each blend on the suggestion/find. It shows a list of all the members who have it either open or cellared, click the list and jump to peruse their cellar :cheer2:


----------



## RJpuffs

And in case one did not notice, your cellar URL is now much easier to remember, for example: http://www.tobaccocellar.com/RJPuffs

Shoot a PM to Blaylock to update the cellar thread that lives here
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/28885-online-cellars.html
with your new human-friendly cellar address arty:


----------



## RJpuffs

I added a "Container Opened/Usage" Chart. Granted I'm the only one with any historic data so far - but over time this will show a graphic representation of when you pop dem tins. :banana:


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice. It does list when I opened every tin, nice to see a visual representation. 

Now I need to start finishing some tins so that it doesn't say my cellar will last me 25 years (I wish!).


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> I added a "Container Opened/Usage" Chart. Granted I'm the only one with any historic data so far - but over time this will show a graphic representation of when you pop dem tins. :banana:


At first it calculated the usage for Stonehaven, now it's gone. Dunno why.


----------



## Jack Straw

I hacked it and transferred all the stoney to my cellar, that's why. :lol:


----------



## WWhermit

I'm gonna have to transfer my info to this new fangled cellar, methinks!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## commonsenseman

Jack Straw said:


> I hacked it and transferred all the stoney to my cellar, that's why. :lol:


ROFL!


----------



## Abraxas

Hell-oes!

I have been smoking pipes about a year now, just trying out blends and varieties. Lately i have been smoking lots of latakia bleds, this has something to do with the freezing weather me thinks. 

andi I just created my first online cellar!

(not being able to post links yet it can be found with my forum handle: abraxas)

I have lately been going thru my rattrays six luxury tobaccos -sampler set. Only thing that i left untouched was the charles mixture, i really dont care for aromatics right now. Highland targe and accounants mixture going strong, both have their own distinctive thing going on..


----------



## RJpuffs

Abraxas said:


> Hell-oes!
> 
> I have been smoking pipes about a year now, just trying out blends and varieties. Lately i have been smoking lots of latakia bleds, this has something to do with the freezing weather me thinks.
> 
> andi I just created my first online cellar!
> 
> (not being able to post links yet it can be found with my forum handle: abraxas)
> 
> I have lately been going thru my rattrays six luxury tobaccos -sampler set. Only thing that i left untouched was the charles mixture, i really dont care for aromatics right now. Highland targe and accounants mixture going strong, both have their own distinctive thing going on..


Here is linkie:
Tobacco Cellar

You can join the Noobie Pipe Trade, you'll get a bunch of samplers and then proceed to fill up your cellar quick fast :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> At first it calculated the usage for Stonehaven, now it's gone. Dunno why.


You exceeded the estimated consumption time (if you noticed, it was counting down daily). When you finish that container, it will learn your current burn speed and the next container will be more accurate. It gets better over time as you mark off finished tins - so hurry up and smoke some more!


----------



## phatmax

Whooo HOO! I have the 6th largest cellar! Now I just have to buy MORE! (before the tax passes) As a side note, check out the legislation page for the 775% tax increase on Pipe tobacco.

If I bought all that after the tax passes, I would have spent $446 more then before.

OldSalt would have spent $1165 more

and RJPuffs would have spent $992 more.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> You exceeded the estimated consumption time (if you noticed, it was counting down daily). When you finish that container, it will learn your current burn speed and the next container will be more accurate. It gets better over time as you mark off finished tins - so hurry up and smoke some more!


Yes sir! :yo:


----------



## phatmax

At my current rate, what I have will last for years.

So why do I want to buy MORE?


----------



## Abraxas

RJpuffs said:


> You can join the Noobie Pipe Trade, you'll get a bunch of samplers and then proceed to fill up your cellar quick fast :lol:


I really ain't up for a trade not just yet. I seem to like everything i have! All the rattrays in the sampler are worth smoking, actually the ~1oz bag ist just enough to make a decent opinion.

The charles mixture is left unopened but will be in much apriciated use in summer when smoking in public. I dislike aromatics but i want to believe that i just haven't foud the right one, still in search for good aromatic. Aromatic usually burn my tongue, taste like air refreshners, perfume.. But the room aroma is so good, i only wish some one else was smoking them, thus i wouldn't have to scorch my tastebuds.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Updated and uploaded mine today... 

Very Nice..

Thank you for your hard work RJ and helpers.

Vin


----------



## RJpuffs

phatmax said:


> At my current rate, what I have will last for years.
> 
> So why do I want to buy MORE?


Because your baccy cellar will be worth more than your IRA in 10 years :banghead:


----------



## RJpuffs

phatmax said:


> Whooo HOO! I have the 6th largest cellar! Now I just have to buy MORE! (before the tax passes) As a side note, check out the legislation page for the 775% tax increase on Pipe tobacco.
> 
> If I bought all that after the tax passes, I would have spent $446 more then before.
> 
> OldSalt would have spent $1165 more
> 
> and RJPuffs would have spent $992 more.


I have 5 lbs more enroute, watch the TAD list jump around next week :lol:


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> Because your baccy cellar will be worth more than your IRA in 10 years :banghead:


Whaddya mean, "in 10 years"?


----------



## woops

Great job on the site, Ron. I added my meager cellar last night. Cool features. Indeed.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

RJpuffs said:


> I have 5 lbs more enroute, watch the TAD list jump around next week :lol:


Only 5 lbs?

Lightweight...:tease:

I think I need to get my nascent cellar on there too.


----------



## RJpuffs

With the "new" Escudo label (see http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/264524-escudo-no-longer-c-petersen.html) do I add Scandinavian Tobacco Company to the cellar database? Then we have two versions of Escudo. Or just leave well enough well alone? :hmm:


----------



## indigosmoke

Abraxas said:


> I really ain't up for a trade not just yet. I seem to like everything i have!


Just thought I'd let you know that to participate in the Newbie Trade you don't really have to trade anything you like. They match you up with an experienced pipe smoker and you send them a tin they like (you can even order it online and have it shipped to them) and then they send you several samples (based on the experienced BOTL on the trade thread you usually get much more than you send) of top tobaccos to try. Check out the thread in the stickies at the top of the Trader Forums.

Sorry if you already knew this but just thought I'd point it out in case you didn't. The trade is a great way to get lots of fine blends to try if you are up for it.

By the way Mr. Puffs thanks again for the site. Excellent work and much appreciated!


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> With the "new" Escudo label (see http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/264524-escudo-no-longer-c-petersen.html) do I add Scandinavian Tobacco Company to the cellar database? Then we have two versions of Escudo. Or just leave well enough well alone? :hmm:


I think you should add the new version too, I just checked my sad little cellar of Escudo (4 tins) & 1 of them isn't A&C Peterson. out:


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> I think you should add the new version too, I just checked my sad little cellar of Escudo (4 tins) & 1 of them isn't A&C Peterson. out:


Added. But it looks a little odd to have two Escudo entries on the Cellar Projection Chart :scared:


----------



## PaulMac

Started adding my collection in


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Added. But it looks a little odd to have two Escudo entries on the Cellar Projection Chart :scared:


Agreed. My OCD didn't like there only being one though. :faint2:


----------



## commonsenseman

Crap my TAD is flaring up again, & there's more on the way.


----------



## MarkC

This is how pathetic I am: my next order will be next week unless something unusual happens. I'll be spending the next week going back to my cart on pipesandcigars.com, rearranging, adjusting, getting the order just right. Not once or twice, but at least a couple of times a day. Then the big day will come and I'll push the order button, sit back with a smile on my face...and then go back to the cart and start planning March's order. I'm beginning to think that the reason pipesandcigars.com gets most of my business is just because their cart remembers my 'practice order' until I finalize it. I seem to get more entertainment out of the site picking and choosing than I do actually smoking the tobacco...


----------



## Jack Straw

I wish P&C wasn't in NY, where I am .

I have bad TAD. BAD.

I stave it off by making lists of what I want, and hitting "save' instead of "check out."

I'm not ordering anything till next week though. I promise.


----------



## RJpuffs

Spent last night jarring 3 lbs of PS bulks (LNF/LTF) and shot up on the TAD charts :evil:

I hate washing/boiling/filling/sealing mason jars. Why can't Petey @stokkebye put them into tins for me!?!?


----------



## Jack Straw

If you have brand new ball mason jars, word on the street is they are unofficially sterilized from the factory.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Spent last night jarring 3 lbs of PS bulks (LNF/LTF) and shot up on the TAD charts :evil:
> 
> I hate washing/boiling/filling/sealing mason jars. Why can't Petey @stokkebye put them into tins for me!?!?


There is something magical about it in a way though. Smelling, feeling, loading, beautiful, delicious tobacco, that you may not be smoking for years, knowing that it will only get better the longer you wait. Maybe it's just me, but doing it yourself can be nice. (Plus a bunch of blends I like don't freaking come in tins, for some reason unknown to me. :frusty



Jack Straw said:


> If you have brand new ball mason jars, word on the street is they are unofficially sterilized from the factory.


I dunno if I'd trust it anyway, I'll probably end up sanitizing mine just to be extra safe. :nerd:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

MarkC said:


> This is how pathetic I am: my next order will be next week unless something unusual happens. I'll be spending the next week going back to my cart on pipesandcigars.com, rearranging, adjusting, getting the order just right. Not once or twice, but at least a couple of times a day. Then the big day will come and I'll push the order button, sit back with a smile on my face...and then go back to the cart and start planning March's order. I'm beginning to think that the reason pipesandcigars.com gets most of my business is just because their cart remembers my 'practice order' until I finalize it. I seem to get more entertainment out of the site picking and choosing than I do actually smoking the tobacco...


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

You probably speak for many if not most of the folks on here. You certainly took the words out of my mouth.

I especially like this part...
"Then the big day will come and I'll push the order button, sit back with a smile on my face...and then go back to the cart and start planning March's order"​


----------



## plexiprs

RJpuffs said:


> Spent last night jarring 3 lbs of PS bulks (LNF/LTF) and shot up on the TAD charts :evil:
> 
> I hate washing/boiling/filling/sealing mason jars. Why can't Petey @stokkebye put them into tins for me!?!?


Dishwasher, no lids just jars and rings. Use the drying cycle and pop it open right when the light goes out to vent. Always done this never had an issue


----------



## RJpuffs

plexiprs said:


> Dishwasher, no lids just jars and rings. Use the drying cycle and pop it open right when the light goes out to vent. Always done this never had an issue


Ah - a good solution, should eliminate half the work! I like to heat the (filled) jar in a hot water bath - I find it helps to expel air and make a "safe" seal (nipple pops down). However, this works best with loose cut stuff, flakes don't fill the entire bowl and have too much air so about half the caps don't pop in to make me happy.

Storing these half-pint bottles is also another pain. Damn things are heavy (ier) compared to 2oz tins and can't be stacked safely.

Still, lottsa mason jars in my cellar now :drinking:


----------



## Brinson

Nice. I like that it uses CSV files. Just setup my first cellar from my excel file by saving it as a CSV, just had to reorder it a tiny bit.


----------



## Brinson

Bug report, restoring from backup always results in "Ziplock" Column becoming "Mason Jar", ie the default. Doesn't seem to recognize ziplock as a valid option.


----------



## MarkC

Brinson said:


> Bug report, restoring from backup always results in "Ziplock" Column becoming "Mason Jar", ie the default. Doesn't seem to recognize ziplock as a valid option.


It's giving good advice.


----------



## RJpuffs

Brinson said:


> Bug report, restoring from backup always results in "Ziplock" Column becoming "Mason Jar", ie the default. Doesn't seem to recognize ziplock as a valid option.





MarkC said:


> It's giving good advice.


lol I'll check into it.


----------



## RJpuffs

Brinson said:


> Bug report, restoring from backup always results in "Ziplock" Column becoming "Mason Jar", ie the default. Doesn't seem to recognize ziplock as a valid option.


Bug fixed, oops!

Some new guy has blown us off the TAD chart:
Zentharim has 339 containers with 84 lbs 14.6 oz

don't think he's from this board.


----------



## WWhermit

Jack Straw said:


> I wish P&C wasn't in NY, where I am .
> 
> I have bad TAD. BAD.
> 
> I stave it off by making lists of what I want, and hitting "save' instead of "check out."
> 
> I'm not ordering anything till next week though. I promise.


Got any friends in northern NJ Andrew? Might be worth a trip across the GW Bridge!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

I've gone as far as researching opening a UPS drop box in Jersey City and taking the PATH over once a week. Not worth it!

If it really comes to something big I'll just ship to my cousin in DC and have him USPS it up to me.


----------



## MarkC

Just have to say again how great this site is. It's not only useful, it turns me into a regular Gladys Kravitz. I can't help checking out what everyone's buying, what they're building up...great fun!


----------



## Jack Straw

:lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Just have to say again how great this site is. It's not only useful, it turns me into a regular Gladys Kravitz. I can't help checking out what everyone's buying, what they're building up...great fun!


The WishList alerts worked well, I snagged me 2x 8oz stoneys the minute they showed up. You have to check the WishList page periodically though, I'm thinking of adding an email alert for even prompter shopping :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessefive

The wishlist is a great feature! I just set up some alerts for SG tins.


----------



## Jack Straw

That sounds cool. How does the wishlist know to alert you? Email alerts would be awesome!


----------



## Jessefive

I'll let you know once some 1792 shows up, ha ha. I'd like to know too, actually. Do you have to keep checking the site? I didn't see an option for email alerts


----------



## RJpuffs

Jessefive said:


> I'll let you know once some 1792 shows up, ha ha. I'd like to know too, actually. Do you have to keep checking the site? I didn't see an option for email alerts


No email alerts yet, you have to click WishList in your cellar listing to view availability status.



Jack Straw said:


> That sounds cool. How does the wishlist know to alert you? Email alerts would be awesome!


You have to set it up once (per blend), from the WishList, SETUP ALERTS. You have to put in the "detail" page URL for each of the 3 supported vendors, the server will scan the vendor site once an hour or so and read the availability for that product. When available, a link to the buy-now page shows next to the blend in the WishList. TAD heaven :clap2:


----------



## RJpuffs

You guys who don't use the cellar site, should. And you'se that do use it but don't use the wishlist alerts, should. Early today on my morning drool over my cellar listing, up pops Stonehaven available at Smokingpipes. Click, click, ordered a lb (2 bags). Then go back to the Esoterica listings and poof, it was all gone! Lucky me, lets hope they shipped the right stuff (had tin mixups on last order from them, though they did repair the problem promptly).


----------



## Jessefive

I'm trying to add a tin that I got free from Altadis, Sutliff Private Stock Blend No. 5. I don't want to double up brand names, and I see that there are already 2 entries under "Sutliffe." Anyone want to suggest how or where I should add this?


----------



## ultramag

Jessefive said:


> I'm trying to add a tin that I got free from Altadis, Sutliff Private Stock Blend No. 5. I don't want to double up brand names, and I see that there are already 2 entries under "Sutliffe." Anyone want to suggest how or where I should add this?


However you want. That's the beauty of being able to add blends yourself. :thumb:

That being said, it really should be a new blend added under the Sutliffe brand name IMO.


----------



## MarkC

Darned site has over half a ton of tobacco added now...


----------



## RJpuffs

ultramag said:


> However you want. That's the beauty of being able to add blends yourself. :thumb:
> 
> That being said, it really should be a new blend added under the Sutliffe brand name IMO.


Done!


----------



## ultramag

RJpuffs said:


> Done!


Well thank you Ron. When I made that comment I actually wasn't even thinking about you adding it. I meant the end user doing so. It sure is nice to have a cellar site like this that the keeper actually seems to care about. :tu


----------



## Jessefive

Er, I added it also. Its still in noted as in my cellar, but when I search for the blend, I only see your addition. That one indicates that no members have it cellared (it should say one, since I have a tin, right?) I didn't want to incur multiple additions of the same blend, that's why I asked in the first place. Or am I just being too anal about keeping the database organized?


----------



## RJpuffs

ultramag said:


> Well thank you Ron. When I made that comment I actually wasn't even thinking about you adding it. I meant the end user doing so. It sure is nice to have a cellar site like this that the keeper actually seems to care about. :tu


My pleasure! I had added the swarm of McCletchup releases after the pipe show too, now that was a lot of new blends.



Jessefive said:


> Er, I added it also. Its still in noted as in my cellar, but when I search for the blend, I only see your addition. That one indicates that no members have it cellared (it should say one, since I have a tin, right?) I didn't want to incur multiple additions of the same blend, that's why I asked in the first place. Or am I just being too anal about keeping the database organized?


Private blends don't show in the public search, only the owner can see them. However, if your entire cellar is public then that tin will be visible to visitors (with the blend name you entered) but it is ignored in searches and who-has-some info. Just edit that tin and change the brand and blend to the "public" version (should be atop the list).


----------



## Jessefive

Great, thanks for the info! I just did that.


----------



## CWL

Any way to add new Tobacco brands & mixtures? I have too many "GENERIC GENERIC"s to keep track of.


----------



## MarkC

Go to "My Account" and look for 'manage my brands'.


----------



## RJpuffs

CWL said:


> Any way to add new Tobacco brands & mixtures? I have too many "GENERIC GENERIC"s to keep track of.


Most every brand and blend should already exist, if not - you can add your own in My Account. If there is a major list missing - send me a list of brand/blends and I'll put them into the master database for everyone to use.


----------



## BigRay023

Awesome site! I can't wait to grow my cellar and add a bunch of stuff to my wishlist. Thanks!


----------



## paracite

MarkC said:


> Go to "My Account" and look for 'manage my brands'.


I'm having trouble finding that "My Account."


----------



## MarkC

Top of the page: HOME MY CELLAR MY ACCOUNT FEEDBACK etc.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Top of the page: HOME MY CELLAR MY ACCOUNT FEEDBACK etc.


Remember to login first, or it will be unavailable


----------



## Jack Straw

Not sure if this was asked, but do tins marked as "given" count towards your smoking totals? If so, is there a way to delete tins for those of us who may use cellared tins for trades, lotto, etc.?


----------



## mirain

I'm late to this thread; thanks for posting it. Just spent a couple of hours cataloging my cellar. Very cool! 

The summary is a fantastic feature.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Guys, don't forget, if you want your Cellars posted up on this forum, just send me a pm and I'll be happy to add you!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3007-members-online-pipe-tobacco-cellars.html


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> Not sure if this was asked, but do tins marked as "given" count towards your smoking totals? If so, is there a way to delete tins for those of us who may use cellared tins for trades, lotto, etc.?


Nope - given means you didn't smoke it, its ignored in the usage estimates and does not count as cellared (they're gone, poof). You can change the status of any container, click EDIT and change the status from OPEN, CELLARED, USED, GIVEN, or WISHLIST it (also ignored in stats).


----------



## Jack Straw

RJpuffs said:


> Nope - given means you didn't smoke it, its ignored in the usage estimates and does not count as cellared (they're gone, poof). You can change the status of any container, click EDIT and change the status from OPEN, CELLARED, USED, GIVEN, or WISHLIST it (also ignored in stats).


Thanks - that's what I thought, but then I saw it populates the "opened" and "finished" dates when you mark as given, so I wanted to be sure.


----------



## RJpuffs

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks - that's what I thought, but then I saw it populates the "opened" and "finished" dates when you mark as given, so I wanted to be sure.


Yeah thats just OCD database programming, nothing should be blank unless that is the intent/meaning :dizzy:


----------



## johnmoss

Awesome site and a great tool. Even for someone with a fairly small inventory like myself. I find it quite useful.

THANKS!


----------



## RJpuffs

If anyone on tobaccocellar.com has noticed, I've added a blog on it. It will be full of drivel and useless trivia soon :clap2:


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice Ron!


----------



## Jessefive

Looks great! I saw this yesterday and tried to subscribe to the blog, but it seems like the feed is broken.


----------



## CWL

I'd been meaning to ask you Ron, but how about adding one more column to the database so that we can input our own scoring scale? Something simple like one character space so we can rate baccys from 1-10 would be great.


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> If anyone on tobaccocellar.com has noticed, I've added a blog on it. It will be full of drivel and useless trivia soon :clap2:


That's nice, but my favorite is the "This What's New Box!" in the 'what's new box'!


----------



## sounds7

Question, Im trying to create my cellar now and while there are a lot of the tobaccos mentioned there what do you do if one is not listed? I am looking for Pipeworks and Wilke "Bestmake" and it isnt on the pull down. Your help is appreciated.


----------



## indigosmoke

sounds7 said:


> Question, Im trying to create my cellar now and while there are a lot of the tobaccos mentioned there what do you do if one is not listed? I am looking for Pipeworks and Wilke "Bestmake" and it isnt on the pull down. Your help is appreciated.


Brian, click on My Account on the top menu and you can add them there.


----------



## CWL

sounds7 said:


> Question, Im trying to create my cellar now and while there are a lot of the tobaccos mentioned there what do you do if one is not listed? I am looking for Pipeworks and Wilke "Bestmake" and it isnt on the pull down. Your help is appreciated.


This is why RJPuffs site is so much better than the .org one. You can add brands and blends to it.

Go into "My Account" page and towards the bottom left, you will see "Manage my Brands: Add a Brand" and "Manage my Blends: Add a Blend".

Just click the one you need and add in your new entry where prompted in the boxes.


----------



## sounds7

OK thanks I figured it out. I added Percy Martin perique but its not really a brand. I just got it from his farm when I visited. Hope that isnt an infraction of cellar code 

Also one more question. If I have opened a tin and transfered the contents to a mason jar is that considered open or cellared? Same question for Bulk I have put in mason jars. I am assuming its cellared if I leave it alone to let it age or is it not?


----------



## CWL

I'd consider that "cellaring".


----------



## Jivey

Very cool. I am going to start a cellar on there this weekend! Can it be password protected? Don't need my wife having a number put to the amount of tobacco I have on hand. j/k


----------



## RJpuffs

Jessefive said:


> Looks great! I saw this yesterday and tried to subscribe to the blog, but it seems like the feed is broken.


I was working on the code yesterday and may have broken the feed, you can subscribe at the "top" level blog which is on blogspot (clever web programming folds it into the tobacco cellar site, tee hee): Pipe Tobacco Cellar Blog



CWL said:


> I'd been meaning to ask you Ron, but how about adding one more column to the database so that we can input our own scoring scale? Something simple like one character space so we can rate baccys from 1-10 would be great.


I've been thinking about ratings and personal review/opinions on blends. The issue was with the user added blends, which are "private" and only available to be used by the creator, thus ratings would not be correct when weighted against the "public" blend version. I'll try to figure out a way to implement this.



sounds7 said:


> OK thanks I figured it out. I added Percy Martin perique but its not really a brand. I just got it from his farm when I visited. Hope that isnt an infraction of cellar code
> 
> Also one more question. If I have opened a tin and transfered the contents to a mason jar is that considered open or cellared? Same question for Bulk I have put in mason jars. I am assuming its cellared if I leave it alone to let it age or is it not?


Custom added brands/blends are only available to the user who creates them, eventually public versions are added (like Tambo for example). It may cause confusion in the future, having multiple versions of the same item, but it works for now.

If the jar is put away, its cellared again. The open tin list is just a frame of reference so you know what's on hand to light up. You can change status's back and forth, it just changes your cellar-life calculations based on total cellared/finished quantity.



Jivey said:


> Very cool. I am going to start a cellar on there this weekend! Can it be password protected? Don't need my wife having a number put to the amount of tobacco I have on hand. j/k


Hah! I should add a "wife" mode, where it will only show 2 tins :evil:


----------



## Jessefive

Thanks! I was able to subscribe to the blog that way.


----------



## MarkC

So, is anyone else such a tobacco nerd that they enjoy setting this site up on one window before midnight the last day of the month, and another one after midnight and seeing how the 'aging graph' changed?


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> So, is anyone else such a tobacco nerd that they enjoy setting this site up on one window before midnight the last day of the month, and another one after midnight and seeing how the 'aging graph' changed?


:lol:

And did it? I think it goes by calendar date, so unless you bought everything on the 1st each month, nothing should have changed?


----------



## MarkC

Nah, it all flips over another month at the end of each month. Stuff I got last week is now "1 month old". A little misleading, but better than the other site that I realized lost five days every year. I'd rather have a little inaccuracy early when it doesn't matter than a cumulative mistake that gets worse year after year.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Nah, it all flips over another month at the end of each month. Stuff I got last week is now "1 month old". A little misleading, but better than the other site that I realized lost five days every year. I'd rather have a little inaccuracy early when it doesn't matter than a cumulative mistake that gets worse year after year.


Hah! I wrote the date calculation logic and now I can't remember what I did :redface:


----------



## Troutman22

RJ I have a question/annoyance. I found tobaccocellar.com before finding this site. When I tried to register here the name Troutman was taken so I chose Troutman22. Is it easier for you to change my name on your site or should I just create a new profile there called Troutman22 and use my backup file to populate the new Troutman22 profile. I just didnt want to create a duplicate and cause you grief and I dont see how to change my name or delete the Troutman profile.

I hope that all made sense, lol. In any case, great job and I have been using your site for months and love it.


----------



## RJpuffs

Troutman22 said:


> RJ I have a question/annoyance. I found tobaccocellar.com before finding this site. When I tried to register here the name Troutman was taken so I chose Troutman22. Is it easier for you to change my name on your site or should I just create a new profile there called Troutman22 and use my backup file to populate the new Troutman22 profile. I just didnt want to create a duplicate and cause you grief and I dont see how to change my name or delete the Troutman profile.
> 
> I hope that all made sense, lol. In any case, great job and I have been using your site for months and love it.


I changed it to *22, try it out and let me know if any problems with the name change.

And make regular backups, just to be safe! That goes for everyone else too :dude:


----------



## Troutman22

Worked like a champ - thanks again!

:rockon:


----------



## RJpuffs

Us crazy cellarers are nearly upto a ton of tobacco between us:



> Total 259 Members with over 1,723 lbs (0.9 ton) of baccy!


Hah!


----------



## Jessefive

You know what would be a cool feature? A way to simply rate, or comment on finished (or open) tobaccos. Maybe a 1-10 rating, or 5 star system. I'm looking back on finished tins, and it would be cool to see something to help me remember my impressions of them. Or maybe just a comment field.


----------



## freestoke

I didn't even know about the .org version! (Still don't, haven't been there.) I ran across this one in somebody's .sig and on a slow day started filling it in. Cool! Thanks for the hard work!!


----------



## RJpuffs

Jessefive said:


> You know what would be a cool feature? A way to simply rate, or comment on finished (or open) tobaccos. Maybe a 1-10 rating, or 5 star system. I'm looking back on finished tins, and it would be cool to see something to help me remember my impressions of them. Or maybe just a comment field.


Yeah I've been thinking about something like that. With minimal screen space usage, its already cluttered pretty good :thumb:


----------



## MarkC

One ton has been reached. For the real nerds among us, I had to split my monthly fix between pipesandcigars (had Dominican Glory Maduro and Wessex Brown Virginia Flake, but only two tins of Union Square) and smokingpipes (for the Union Square and a longterm dream purchase: that green Peterson ashtray!). The p&c order got it to 1999 lbs; the Union Square from smokingpipes pushed it over the top. So it was a tin of Union Square that did it; remember this, there will be a test later...


----------



## SmoknTaz

MarkC said:


> One ton has been reached.


Cool beans! :banana:


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> One ton has been reached. For the real nerds among us, I had to split my monthly fix between pipesandcigars (had Dominican Glory Maduro and Wessex Brown Virginia Flake, but only two tins of Union Square) and smokingpipes (for the Union Square and a longterm dream purchase: that green Peterson ashtray!). The p&c order got it to 1999 lbs; the Union Square from smokingpipes pushed it over the top. So it was a tin of Union Square that did it; remember this, there will be a test later...


Would that be a metric ton or an imperial ton? :dance:

Anyone wondering where all the SG and Stonehaven stock goes ... heres yer answer!


----------



## freestoke

I'd do a quick scan and make sure there's no M79 contamination. It'd be tragic to have all that tobacco ruined. And there's a special vault for Ennerdale, right?


----------



## RJpuffs

Awright, how many of youse 480 users have noticed the newsfeed? :boohoo:


----------



## Xodar

I had avoided digital indexing so far, but damn it I want graphs and charts! I'll start filling this in tonight, nice work guys, site looks great.


----------



## Troutman22

I have a question about the site - What do you do when you smoke some and gift some? Do you just call it finished or am I missing some way to break it up? No biggie I was just curious.

:whip:


----------



## freestoke

Troutman22 said:


> I have a question about the site - What do you do when you smoke some and gift some? Do you just call it finished or am I missing some way to break it up? No biggie I was just curious.
> 
> :whip:


I think you use the edit function. Haven't been to mine in a while. Can't seem to find the time! I have a bazillion things to add at this point.


----------



## RJpuffs

Troutman22 said:


> I have a question about the site - What do you do when you smoke some and gift some? Do you just call it finished or am I missing some way to break it up? No biggie I was just curious.





freestoke said:


> I think you use the edit function. Haven't been to mine in a while. Can't seem to find the time! I have a bazillion things to add at this point.


You'd have to edit it, reduce the quantity - then add in a second container, then mark FINISHED/GIVEN as appropriate. Yes, kludgy. I was considering a "split tin" option, but it was unwieldy and prone to problems (no undo, so any error would scatter dozens of extra "tins" in the cellar).

Personally, I just mark every other tin as "given", if I've given away half or more of it. Not exactly OCD compliant, but close enough :banana:


----------



## Troutman22

Cool, thanks RJ. How did you know I have OCD.ound:


----------



## freestoke

Troutman22 said:


> Cool, thanks RJ. How did you know I have OCD.ound:


I, on the other hand, have Obsessive Compulsive Disarray.

Now that I think about it, OCD is an oxymoron, isn't it?


----------



## Xodar

freestoke said:


> I, on the other hand, have Obsessive Compulsive Disarray.
> 
> Now that I think about it, OCD is an oxymoron, isn't it?


It certainly is, but "Obsessive compulsive order" sounds a lot like my last girlfriend :lalala:


----------



## Jessefive

"the little pipe logo next to OPEN tins, click when you are smoking that blend and it will appear on the newsfeed" NICE! Great idea!


----------



## freestoke

Jessefive said:


> "the little pipe logo next to OPEN tins, click when you are smoking that blend and it will appear on the newsfeed" NICE! Great idea!


RATS! Piddling around, I said I smoked a bowl of 1Q and Ennerdale withing seconds of each other! At least I know it's there! :lol: And I was smoking RLGF!! And there's none there!!! 

Okay, sometime soon I'm updating it.

The site's come a long way since I was there last!! :tu


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> RATS! Piddling around, I said I smoked a bowl of 1Q and Ennerdale withing seconds of each other! At least I know it's there! :lol: And I was smoking RLGF!! And there's none there!!!
> 
> Okay, sometime soon I'm updating it.
> 
> The site's come a long way since I was there last!! :tu


:rotfl: You can add multiple tins/containers rapidly, just put a quantity and they all go up in one shot.


----------



## CWL

Hey RJpuffs,

Have you given further thoughts on adding a new column where we can rate out tobaccos? I think a simple one-space box will allow me to rate my tobaccos from 1-4 or 1-5.

Having this feature will allow me to sort by highest ranked, etc. It also to note if my liking for a blend changes over time.


----------



## RJpuffs

CWL said:


> Hey RJpuffs,
> 
> Have you given further thoughts on adding a new column where we can rate out tobaccos? I think a simple one-space box will allow me to rate my tobaccos from 1-4 or 1-5.
> 
> Having this feature will allow me to sort by highest ranked, etc. It also to note if my liking for a blend changes over time.


Being considered. One of the issues is the ability for users to create their own brands/blends. When rated, they would have no relation to the "public" version. For some reason, many fellas are creating custom names (one reason is me being slow to add new products, but still). The rating would work individually, but across the site it will not be consistent - especially if I try to aggregate the ratings.

A rating of 0-3 is one possibility, 0 being I HATE IT, 1 = its OK, 2 = I like it, and 3 being the love of your life. There's something else I'm chewing on that fits in with the ranking/rating idea, so I'm mulling it over :madgrin:


----------



## Xodar

The site is awesome, but I must say when I read something you post and it registers that you have created that monster database from the ground up, I am comforted by the Einstein avatar. 

"Well of course it works well... if C is the speed of light and E = energy, how big a mass of Escudo is involved?"
"Hmmm, yes and how old is it?"
"Right, then 42..."


----------



## CWL

How about 1-4 so that it matches TobaccoReviews?


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> Being considered. One of the issues is the ability for users to create their own brands/blends. When rated, they would have no relation to the "public" version.


Speaking of the custom version, I noticed that Prince Albert Choice Blend is missing. How do you construct this list? A real pirate would steal the one off tobaccoreviews and add to it. [Hint]View Source[/Hint] :lol:

The computerist's mantra: Plagiarize! Let nothing evade your eyes! That's why God made your eyes! (Courtesy of Tom Lehrer)


----------



## jwreed81

Cool site and concept! I definitely use this when I amass a collection eventually!

Let me know if you would like some graphics, logos, buttons, banners, etc, for your site. I'm new here, and I apologize if you have previously covered this

I'm a product designer and skilled with Photoshop and Illustrator. I don't know Flash and only a little HTML (though it looks like you got the code covered), but I can make any graphics you might want.

I wouldn't mind helping a BOTL out if you don't mind me showing what I make for you in my portfolio... and probably working slowly :lol: (read back-burner)

I have my past work on two sites if you wanna see:
---> jwreeddesign.com (especially stuff under the "Graphics" tab)
---> jwreedportfolio.com (warning: a video with rock music will AutoPlay, scroll down for the navigation links)

Cheers,

~Joe


----------



## MarkC

You know, I wasn't much on the new feed at the top, but I have to admit it was enjoyable this morning, watching Tashaz load up a cargo container of tobacco...


----------



## RJpuffs

Xodar said:


> The site is awesome, but I must say when I read something you post and it registers that you have created that monster database from the ground up, I am comforted by the Einstein avatar.
> 
> "Well of course it works well... if C is the speed of light and E = energy, how big a mass of Escudo is involved?"
> "Hmmm, yes and how old is it?"
> "Right, then 42..."


Haha, thats what we need on the site, a Hitchhikers Guide AI ! :new_all_coholic:


CWL said:


> How about 1-4 so that it matches TobaccoReviews?


I was thinking about a vertical indicator rather than a number, more visual. It is actually four options, but I would start at zero (hated it) :first:
Not stars, I have a more whacky concept.


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> Speaking of the custom version, I noticed that Prince Albert Choice Blend is missing. How do you construct this list? A real pirate would steal the one off tobaccoreviews and add to it. [Hint]View Source[/Hint] :lol:
> 
> The computerist's mantra: Plagiarize! Let nothing evade your eyes! That's why God made your eyes! (Courtesy of Tom Lehrer)


From My Account, click Add Blend (or add brand, if needed), then just create your own entry. Most entries were added in by volunteers when this first launched, now I just add new blends to the "system list" when someone points it out (like now) :first:

Canna' take content from another site, a legal no-no :drama:


----------



## RJpuffs

jwreed81 said:


> Let me know if you would like some graphics, logos, buttons, banners, etc, for your site. I'm new here, and I apologize if you have previously covered this
> 
> I'm a product designer and skilled with Photoshop and Illustrator. I don't know Flash and only a little HTML (though it looks like you got the code covered), but I can make any graphics you might want.


Yeah, graphics are not my strong point as is obvious from the site. I'll let you know, thanks!



MarkC said:


> You know, I wasn't much on the new feed at the top, but I have to admit it was enjoyable this morning, watching Tashaz load up a cargo container of tobacco...


Hahaha! And I have more planned for that newsfeed.

I was also thinking of putting an RSS and email option on it as well - so you can get "real time" updates even on your mobile device. Or it may be too much 8)


----------



## Mante

I for one am greatful for the great tool you have provided. I'll be uploading a lot in the next few weeks & bumped you for the honor of using your fine program.  :bowdown:



> watching Tashaz load up a cargo container of tobacco.


No containers here Mark. Seems to be a pandemic of TAD though. LOL.:dunno:


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> From My Account, click Add Blend (or add brand, if needed), then just create your own entry. Most entries were added in by volunteers when this first launched, now I just add new blends to the "system list" when someone points it out (like now) :first:
> 
> Canna' take content from another site, a legal no-no :drama:


Since when do pirates care about legal no-nos? :lol: I'd have written a perl script to download and read the html, stripped all the names on tobaccoreviews divorced from their code, done the same to whatever other sites I found, then merged them all. None of their *copyrightable* content would have been stolen. Nobody would have ever known. :spy:"You ain't got NOTHING on me copper!"

Anyhow, thanks! Can't believe I didn't see that.


----------



## Zfog

Sorry if this question has been answered already, is there any way to switch to this cellar database from the other one? Without doing it tin by tin.

I just checked out your site and think it has come along quite nicely!


----------



## MarkC

Yes, there is.

Unfortunately, that's all the answer you'll get from me; I just reentered my stuff when I switched. No way I'd do that now...

Anyway, I'm sure someone will be along to explain how it's done.


----------



## Zfog

Thanks Marc, since you said its possible, I went and figured it out. It was pretty easy! 
Now on the other site any blend that they didn't have listed I just called it Generic and left a note stating what the blend actually was. Now I have like 20 on my list I need to sort through and hopefully rename. The site is pretty badass.


----------



## RJpuffs

Zfog said:


> Thanks Marc, since you said its possible, I went and figured it out. It was pretty easy!
> Now on the other site any blend that they didn't have listed I just called it Generic and left a note stating what the blend actually was. Now I have like 20 on my list I need to sort through and hopefully rename. The site is pretty badass.


See, that was easy! :first:

Be sure to backup your data often, especially BEFORE you start making edits and changes ... just in case you do a boo-boo. All deletions are final and irreversible.


----------



## Troutman22

LMAO Zfog just added 176 containers. :first: 

That freakin rocks!

Give me a "T" - GIVE ME AN "A" - GIVE ME A "D"


----------



## Xodar

The site is truly awesome Ron. I didnt make use of all the features, because I did not have the various bought/tinned columns in my old paper index, but I am a sucker for graphs. The interface to add a blend is pretty easy to work with as well.

One unexpected downside, I have been avoiding fully acknowledging my problem. I have been smoking the pipe for 6 months, and smoking good tobacco for five, and I have almost 14 lbs. of tobacco stashed. And at that I quit before doing the dozen odd open mason jars and assorted wasteland of open tins. I'm not sure where that registers on Jim's TAD scale, but I'm just going to stick my fingers in my ears and thin about free shipping.


----------



## RJpuffs

Xodar said:


> The site is truly awesome Ron. I didnt make use of all the features, because I did not have the various bought/tinned columns in my old paper index, but I am a sucker for graphs. The interface to add a blend is pretty easy to work with as well.
> 
> One unexpected downside, I have been avoiding fully acknowledging my problem. I have been smoking the pipe for 6 months, and smoking good tobacco for five, and I have almost 14 lbs. of tobacco stashed. And at that I quit before doing the dozen odd open mason jars and assorted wasteland of open tins. I'm not sure where that registers on Jim's TAD scale, but I'm just going to stick my fingers in my ears and thin about free shipping.


Thanks! Yeah - the rest of us (Pipe Social Network, hah!) see the tins going in :dude:


----------



## freestoke

Xodar said:


> I'm not sure where that registers on Jim's TAD scale, but I'm just going to stick my fingers in my ears and thin about free shipping.


My god, John. Fourteen pounds in 5 months. Almost three pounds a month. I'd just write it off as terminal and ride it out. Really. There is no future for you at all. No hope whatsoever. Just be sure to leave a living will with Puff named as a beneficiary.


----------



## Zfog

freestoke said:


> My god, John. Fourteen pounds in 5 months. Almost three pounds a month. I'd just write it off as terminal and ride it out. Really. There is no future for you at all. No hope whatsoever. Just be sure to leave a living will with Puff named as a beneficiary.


Resistance is futile, another one bites the dust....


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, I checked out his cellar this morning and for some reason the song Free Fallin' started playing in my head...


----------



## Xodar

Haha, it is a slippery slope, but bless that fact sheet on the front page. I'm not in the top 10, I'm good, it's a reasonable amount of tobacco, reasonable yeah, perfectly normal to have that much in boxes in the closet. I'm just going to keep repeating that to myself.

Truly a neat project though Ron, I've spent more time than I care to admit drooling over some of the cellars in there (I'm looking at you CWL, lol).


----------



## RJpuffs

For those who haven't noticed, a new feature has been added. "What's it worth" - using the site's aggregated pricing data, you can get an estimated market value for your cellared tins. The link appears next to the cost header in your cellar (summary/cellared screens), if you don't enter prices this feature may not work.

Note that only sealed TINS and sealed BAGS are used, as they are in standardized sizes. Tins/bags are priced based on what others have reported paying for them, in sizes 50gm/2oz, 100gm/3.5oz, 250gm/8oz, 500gm/16oz - note the system adjusts for 1.8oz vs 2.0oz etc, since some brothers may have input weights incorrectly (as I do, often). The pricing does not take into account aging, and does not count jarred baccy as the sizes are wildly arbitrary and impossible to price accurately. Nor does it know about current blend shortages (i.e., inflated fleabay prices).


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> For those who haven't noticed, a new feature has been added. "What's it worth" - using the site's aggregated pricing data, you can get an estimated market value for your cellared tins.


Cool! _*Semper Excelcior*_!

I entered one price back in the beginning -- right now, the total value of my cellar is $29.49! :biglaugh: (But not from your calculations -- gotta try that right now.)

Ooops...
*
Error Diagnostic Information

An error occurred while evaluating the expression:

#numberformat(Evaluate(((tmpTotalWorthGross-tmpTotalCostGross)/tmpTotalCostGross)*100), "+999999.9")#

Error near line 113, column 16.

Division by zero is not allowed

The error occurred while processing an element with a general identifier of (#numberformat(Evaluate(((tmpTotalWorthGross-tmpTotalCostGross)/tmpTotalCostGross)*100), "+999999.9")#), occupying document position (113:15) to (113:115) in the template file F:\SITES\TOBACCOCELLAR\APPS\CELLAR\DSP_WORTH.HTML.

*

Might want to put in a check for divide by zero and skip that entry...


----------



## asmartbull

Great site....thank you...


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> Cool! _*Semper Excelcior*_!
> 
> I entered one price back in the beginning -- right now, the total value of my cellar is $29.49! :biglaugh: (But not from your calculations -- gotta try that right now.)
> 
> Ooops...
> 
> *Error Diagnostic Information*


Oops! That's not supposed to happen 

Try it now, let me know.


----------



## designwise1

If I were to add anything to the new tobacco cellar site it would be a "notes" option. i really like that feature of the old cellar.


----------



## RJpuffs

designwise1 said:


> If I were to add anything to the new tobacco cellar site it would be a "notes" option. i really like that feature of the old cellar.


The "source" field allows notes to be added, its not shown to visitors (on public cellars).

Star/rating and some sort of text review is planned, still trying to figure out the best way to implement that one. :typing:


----------



## designwise1

You guys did a great job with it. I'm still finding new features. Click on the pipe (in open tins) to smoke a bowl, for example.
I like the uncluttered look, as well. I don't need pictures of tins to slow my computer down or flashing banners...
Looking forward to new implementations. Thanks for a better management system than we had before.


----------



## RJpuffs

designwise1 said:


> You guys did a great job with it. I'm still finding new features. Click on the pipe (in open tins) to smoke a bowl, for example.
> I like the uncluttered look, as well. I don't need pictures of tins to slow my computer down or flashing banners...
> Looking forward to new implementations. Thanks for a better management system than we had before.


My pleasure! I keep adding features whenever I get an epiphany (or a bowl of Escudo). I put in the Whats New box on the homepage so I myself don't forget whats been added :biglaugh:


----------



## Mante

RJpuffs said:


> My pleasure! I keep adding features whenever I get an epiphany (or a bowl of Escudo). I put in the Whats New box on the homepage so I myself don't forget whats been added :biglaugh:


Superb effort Ron & I thank you for the free use of your site. :nod:

Now, why does it say I'm smoking less than a bowl a week when I'm puffing between 10 & 20 bowls? LOL.


----------



## RJpuffs

Tashaz said:


> Superb effort Ron & I thank you for the free use of your site. :nod:
> 
> Now, why does it say I'm smoking less than a bowl a week when I'm puffing between 10 & 20 bowls? LOL.


Thanks! The usage is averaged over time - most puffers (like me) tend to hit the pipe more during summer months than in winter. Over time (a year) it will start to get more accurate for each individual, needs more data :rockon:


----------



## MarkC

The only change I don't like is the time length for averaging the usage...do you realize I lost a years worth of tobacco in that change?


----------



## Nick S.

MarkC said:


> I lost a years worth of tobacco in that change


Sounds like the perfect excuse to place a big ol fat order of tobacco:woohoo:
and hey might as well throw a new pipe in the order for good measure :banana:


----------



## MarkC

I like the way you think.


----------



## DanR

Ok, I just started using this tool/site and have a question. As I puff away on one of my many open tins, should I be deleting some small amount (i.e. 1/10 oz) from the open jar, or just wait until the whole thing is gone and "finish" it? I started out doing that, but I couldn't see that I was changing much with the smoking rate of my cellar. In fact, I think I might have been negatively affecting it...

Also, does clicking on the pipe icon do anything to affect the smoking rate? I know it adds my name to the feed - which is cool - but does it change any of the calculations?

RJ - Love the site! Thanks!!

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## MarkC

Nah, just wait until it's empty and then "finish" it. It will take a while for the site to even out your smoking rate.


----------



## DanR

OK, that's sorta what I thought was supposed to happen. It might take longer for me though, cause I'm one of those "hmm, what am I in the mood for today" kind of smokers. I love the variety and likewise I have way too many mason jars. 

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## quo155

I just joined...looks helpful...however I just sent feedback as I am having issues with not being able to go to mine, or anyone's cellar...

With that, does this program work fine with Google Chrome...as that is what I have to use here at work...?

Thanks!


----------



## CWL

Works fine with Google Chrome as it is what I use.


----------



## quo155

CWL said:


> Works fine with Google Chrome as it is what I use.


That's good to know...however I must be doing something wrong...I get the following message every time I try to go to create my cellar...or look at anyone else's. Everything else on the site works fine...except...I am sure they will get me fixed up soon!!!

_Error Occurred While Processing Request

Error Diagnostic Information

An error occurred while evaluating the expression:

Right(session.ViewingCellarName,1) NEQ "s"
Error near line 53, column 117.
Error resolving parameter SESSION.VIEWINGCELLARNAME

The session variable VIEWINGCELLARNAME does not exist. The cause of this error is very likely one of the following things:

The name of the session variable has been misspelled.
The session variable has not yet been created.
The session variable has timed out.
The error occurred while processing an element with a general identifier of (CFIF), occupying document position (53:77) to (53:125) in the template file F:\SITES\TOBACCOCELLAR\APPS\CELLAR\META_START.HTML.

Date/Time: 08/08/11 18:04:45
Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/534.24 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/11.0.696.71 Safari/534.24
Remote Address: 75.109.192.66
HTTP Referrer: Tobacco Cellar to track your pipe tobacco, cellaring, aging and smoking
Query String: 404;http://www.tobaccocellar.com/quo155_


----------



## Nick S.

quo155 said:


> That's good to know...however I must be doing something wrong...I get the following message every time I try to go to create my cellar...or look at anyone else's. Everything else on the site works fine...except...I am sure they will get me fixed up soon!!!
> 
> _Error Occurred While Processing Request_
> 
> _Error Diagnostic Information_
> 
> _An error occurred while evaluating the expression:_
> 
> _Right(session.ViewingCellarName,1) NEQ "s"_
> _Error near line 53, column 117._
> _Error resolving parameter SESSION.VIEWINGCELLARNAME_
> 
> _The session variable VIEWINGCELLARNAME does not exist. The cause of this error is very likely one of the following things:_
> 
> _The name of the session variable has been misspelled._
> _The session variable has not yet been created._
> _The session variable has timed out._
> _The error occurred while processing an element with a general identifier of (CFIF), occupying document position (53:77) to (53:125) in the template file F:\SITES\TOBACCOCELLAR\APPS\CELLAR\META_START.HTML._
> 
> _Date/Time: 08/08/11 18:04:45_
> _Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/534.24 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/11.0.696.71 Safari/534.24_
> _Remote Address: 75.109.192.66_
> _HTTP Referrer: Tobacco Cellar to track your pipe tobacco, cellaring, aging and smoking_
> _Query String: 404;http://www.tobaccocellar.com/quo155_


I am getting this as well...


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> I am getting this as well...


Ditto. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## quo155

Maybe by me registering...I broke it! 

I am sure it is something they are working on as I type...


----------



## Nick S.

They're holding our cellars hostage, I say we rise up and ummm smoke a pipe in protest ipe: At least they dont have the real thing... then id have to :kicknuts:


----------



## quo155

Nick S. said:


> They're holding our cellars hostage, I say we rise up...:kicknuts:


:rofl: ound: :rofl:

That...Sir...made my day!


----------



## quo155

Yea! The problem is fixed...I just received an email from them...tried it...and it works!


----------



## freestoke

quo155 said:


> Yea! The problem is fixed...I just received an email from them...tried it...and it works!


Close. There was a mob forming with pitchforks and torches forming.


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> Ok, I just started using this tool/site and have a question. As I puff away on one of my many open tins, should I be deleting some small amount (i.e. 1/10 oz) from the open jar, or just wait until the whole thing is gone and "finish" it? I started out doing that, but I couldn't see that I was changing much with the smoking rate of my cellar. In fact, I think I might have been negatively affecting it...
> 
> Also, does clicking on the pipe icon do anything to affect the smoking rate? I know it adds my name to the feed - which is cool - but does it change any of the calculations?
> 
> RJ - Love the site! Thanks!!
> 
> Cheers!
> DanR


Thanks! You should mark it finished when actually finished, don't alter the quantity since it is used to calculate usage time (tin open -> tin finish). Over several months the number start to make sense :tea:

The "just smoked" announcement is not used (yet). I realized that it does establish a smoking-pattern for each individual, and it can be used to make obnoxious recommendations or periodic reminders :tease:


----------



## Hambone1

I just started using this. And it's a nice tool, but I think it causes my TAD to go into over drive as I must have more to populate my cellar! ARG!


----------



## RJpuffs

quo155 said:


> I just joined...looks helpful...however I just sent feedback as I am having issues with not being able to go to mine, or anyone's cellar...





Nick S. said:


> I am getting this as well...





freestoke said:


> Ditto. I'm using Firefox.


Oops - wee typo had big error, fixed now ipe:

Guys, if you see an error hit that feedback link atop, it sends me a note instantly (unless its broken too).


----------



## DanR

RJpuffs said:


> Thanks! You should mark it finished when actually finished, don't alter the quantity since it is used to calculate usage time (tin open -> tin finish). Over several months the number start to make sense


ok, so when I just recently added my cellar of open tins, I probably should have put the original tin size, and not the actual amount I have left - especially if I know the original purchase/open date? For instance, if I bought and opened a 2oz tin of Westminster on 5/1/11, that's what I should have entered, even though I might only have 1oz left...


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> ok, so when I just recently added my cellar of open tins, I probably should have put the original tin size, and not the actual amount I have left - especially if I know the original purchase/open date? For instance, if I bought and opened a 2oz tin of Westminster on 5/1/11, that's what I should have entered, even though I might only have 1oz left...


If you can put an accurate "open" date then yes, it will calculate your usage from date opened till date finished. The time cannot be computed until you finish the tin(s) - so smoke more to get a more accurate number ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> ok, so when I just recently added my cellar of open tins, I probably should have put the original tin size, and not the actual amount I have left - especially if I know the original purchase/open date? For instance, if I bought and opened a 2oz tin of Westminster on 5/1/11, that's what I should have entered, even though I might only have 1oz left...


... and ...

As punishment for crashing the site yesterday - DanR hits me with a 633, Dorchester, and Scottish Cake! Ack! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/296230-danr-strikes.html#post3334470 :caked:


----------



## quo155

RJpuffs said:


> Oops - wee typo had big error, fixed now ipe:
> 
> Guys, if you see an error hit that feedback link atop, it sends me a note instantly (unless its broken too).


You jumped on this very quickly yesterday...and I thank you! ipe:


----------



## Citationjeff

Great tool RJ...

Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

I Wanda ... I Wendy ... I wonder ...
I'm trying to use this image as a signature, but VB crushes it and does not refresh (uploads it once). Its a kinda real-time personal newsfeed, showing my latest activity on the cellar site. Too cumbersome to manually add the image everytime.

http://www.tobaccocellar.com/RJPuffs


----------



## Nick S.

RJpuffs said:


> I Wanda ... I Wendy ... I wonder ...
> I'm trying to use this image as a signature, but VB crushes it and does not refresh (uploads it once). Its a kinda real-time personal newsfeed, showing my latest activity on the cellar site. Too cumbersome to manually add the image everytime.


You're trying to make this as a signature for this site? Because that would be really cool! Or somining that gives the current stats of your cellar... amount of tobacco, what has been smoked recently, and/or added/finished... that would be a neat thing to have on your signature line... I hope you can finger it out...


----------



## RJpuffs

Nick S. said:


> You're trying to make this as a signature for this site? Because that would be really cool! Or somining that gives the current stats of your cellar... amount of tobacco, what has been smoked recently, and/or added/finished... that would be a neat thing to have on your signature line... I hope you can finger it out...


'Xactly! The manual image tag I inserted here is updating everytime I do something news-worthy on the cellar site. But apparently it doesn't work like that with signatures. Drat.

Anyone with a (public) cellar can try:


PHP:


[URL="http://www.tobaccocellar.com/RJPUFFS"]
[/URL]

obviously, replace RJPUFFS with your username (not the user named "username"). Don't forget the .gif at the end, and its in the /sig/ folder. The image is automatically updated whenever you do anything on the cellar site, it defaults to your cellar stats (total containers, weight).

And its not really PHP code, but VB refused to present the raw code unless I pretended it was PHP.

Anyone have any suggestions to make it work?


----------



## Nick S.

Hmm, Im not really a computer guy, but I will be paying attention in case it gets figured out...


----------



## RJpuffs

Nick S. said:


> Hmm, Im not really a computer guy, but I will be paying attention in case it gets figured out...


Anyone? Anyone? Where's Bueller when ya need him?
In the interim, copy and paste for each posting works :first:


----------



## Hambone1

RJpuffs said:


>


Based on past usage, this cellar should last for 22 years and 3 months (~ Dec 2033)

OMFG!


----------



## RJpuffs

Hambone1 said:


> Based on past usage, this cellar should last for 22 years and 3 months (~ Dec 2033)
> 
> OMFG!


Thats nothing compared to some of the other fellas higher up on the cellar quantity list (see homepage)!

Anyone have a solution for my signature idea??? Copy/paste is tiresome:


----------



## CWL

RJpuffs,

2 questions:

1. How does the "suffering from TAD" get calculated? I can add pounds of baccy and a dozen tins, but not have it show.

2. How about adding a summary for "finished" tobaccos? Like the Cellar Summary, I'd like a fast way to see how many baccys I've finished, as well as total weight calculated.


----------



## Nick S.

RJpuffs, not to add to your list of things to do, but to kind of build on what CWL said, how about calculating a users favoriate blends based on what is in the cellar and what has been finished? I know there is already a breakdown of types of tobacco in the cellar, but how about a ranking of each users "top ten" tobaccos or somthing... might be kinda neat... but I'm kinda weird that way because I love stats...


----------



## MarkC

Okay, if we're making suggestions, is there a way to eliminate "generic" from the Top Ten tobacco rankings? It seems kind of odd to have a catch-all category there.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Okay, if we're making suggestions, is there a way to eliminate "generic" from the Top Ten tobacco rankings? It seems kind of odd to have a catch-all category there.


True, some guys seem to be too lazy to add their custom blend names :dizzy:



Nick S. said:


> RJpuffs, not to add to your list of things to do, but to kind of build on what CWL said, how about calculating a users favoriate blends based on what is in the cellar and what has been finished? I know there is already a breakdown of types of tobacco in the cellar, but how about a ranking of each users "top ten" tobaccos or somthing... might be kinda neat... but I'm kinda weird that way because I love stats...


Rankings/ratings are something I've been meaning to add ... but fitting things on the grid-screen is tough so I'm still chewing on it.



CWL said:


> RJpuffs,
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. How does the "suffering from TAD" get calculated? I can add pounds of baccy and a dozen tins, but not have it show.
> 
> 2. How about adding a summary for "finished" tobaccos? Like the Cellar Summary, I'd like a fast way to see how many baccys I've finished, as well as total weight calculated.


TAD shows the highest number of added containers in the past 7 days, not by (bulk) weight. I think I've seen your name whiz by on the TAD list sometimes :laugh:
Also note the homepage may be getting "cached" by the browser, so you have to F5 or CTRL-F5 to refresh the screen and fetch the updated stats on the page.


----------



## Nick S.

What basis do you use to decide if a tobacco is on the "master list" or if a user has to enter it themself?


----------



## RJpuffs

CWL said:


> ...
> 2. How about adding a summary for "finished" tobaccos? Like the Cellar Summary, I'd like a fast way to see how many baccys I've finished, as well as total weight calculated.


The FINISHED screen now has a total count/weight of USED and GIVEN, separated out for obvious reasons. This is over the entire lifetime, of course.


----------



## MarkC

Hoo boy; I'm not sure I want to look at that!


----------



## RJpuffs

Nick S. said:


> What basis do you use to decide if a tobacco is on the "master list" or if a user has to enter it themself?


I add new blends to the database when I find out about them (or they become popular), those will be available to all users. But - anyone can create their own brands and blends, those can ONLY be used by the creating user. A small problem with this is - if I'm slow in adding a new blend, and many users add their own individual versions - the totals get thrown off since each is considered a separate blend by the database.

This happened with the Tambolaka. When Commonsenseman did the group buy, pretty much everyone create their own copies of Tambo/Tambo - before I could create the master public blend. Thus, to this day the Tambo stats are out of whack, unfortunately.

I could merge similar named blends in the database, but I don't want to touch private user data, in fact I don't even have access to most of it (on purpose, so no risk of programming errors exposing anything it shouldn't).

As for Favorites/Rankings/Ratings/Reviews - I'm still trying to figure out the best way to implement it. I don't want make another tobaccoreviews thing, and I don't just want subjective "star" ratings. It's gotta be something unique, special, shiny! :tease:

Watching the Newsfeed helps me know how often ya guys come on, browse and/or update stuff. Always good to have new ideas


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Hoo boy; I'm not sure I want to look at that!


Hahaha! At least I didn't put a $ amount in the Finished totals :tease:



MarkC said:


> Okay, if we're making suggestions, is there a way to eliminate "generic" from the Top Ten tobacco rankings? It seems kind of odd to have a catch-all category there.


Generics have been excluded from the top baccy list, I also increased the list to twenty top blends. Wow, is there that much FVF in the known universe???


----------



## freestoke

One of the things that bugs me about the site is that it proves I'm a disorganized bozo. I have bought 2 tubs of Carter Hall, used 12 oz. and have 8 oz. open (actually less). So where'd all my Carter Hall go? Similar for other things -- Walnut, some of the GH&Co. flakes... sigh.

Great on the totals for finished! :tu


----------



## MarkC

RJpuffs said:


> Generics have been excluded from the top baccy list, I also increased the list to twenty top blends.


Awesome!

Darn that Squadron Leader; time to order more tins of HOTW!


----------



## Nick S.

RJpuffs said:


> I add new blends to the database when I find out about them (or they become popular), those will be available to all users. But - anyone can create their own brands and blends, those can ONLY be used by the creating user. A small problem with this is - if I'm slow in adding a new blend, and many users add their own individual versions - the totals get thrown off since each is considered a separate blend by the database.
> 
> This happened with the Tambolaka. When Commonsenseman did the group buy, pretty much everyone create their own copies of Tambo/Tambo - before I could create the master public blend. Thus, to this day the Tambo stats are out of whack, unfortunately.
> 
> I could merge similar named blends in the database, but I don't want to touch private user data, in fact I don't even have access to most of it (on purpose, so no risk of programming errors exposing anything it shouldn't).
> 
> As for Favorites/Rankings/Ratings/Reviews - I'm still trying to figure out the best way to implement it. I don't want make another tobaccoreviews thing, and I don't just want subjective "star" ratings. It's gotta be something unique, special, shiny! :tease:
> 
> Watching the Newsfeed helps me know how often ya guys come on, browse and/or update stuff. Always good to have new ideas


Thanks, I knew about being able to add your own brands and blends, I was just a bit surprixed that Boswell tobaccos weren' on there...t


----------



## RJpuffs

Nick S. said:


> Thanks, I knew about being able to add your own brands and blends, I was just a bit surprixed that Boswell tobaccos weren' on there...t


Hmm there's a feature I should add - allow users to make a new blend listing as "shared" or "public", save me the time and make things more uniform.


----------



## quo155

RJpuffs said:


> Hmm there's a feature I should add - allow users to make a new blend listing as "shared" or "public", save me the time and make things more uniform.


Ron, I just wanted to add that I feel you are doing a great job with the cellar...and I really enjoy using it! Thanks brother!!!


----------



## DanR

quo155 said:


> Ron, I just wanted to add that I feel you are doing a great job with the cellar...and I really enjoy using it! Thanks brother!!!


Amen to that brother! This damn site actually affects my choice of tobaccos now. The other day I was thinking, "I'd sure like to try that new tin of Arcadia I bought, but I need to finish out this OGS first so I can "finish it" in my cellar!". :thumb:


----------



## Nick S.

I will echo this as well, nicely done with the site RJpuffs :clap2:



DanR said:


> Amen to that brother! This damn site actually affects my choice of tobaccos now. The other day I was thinking, "I'd sure like to try that new tin of Arcadia I bought, but I need to finish out this OGS first so I can "finish it" in my cellar!". :thumb:


It does tend to point out just how much you have open at the moment...


----------



## DanR

Nick S. said:


> It does tend to point out just how much you have open at the moment...


uhh, yes...this is a problem for me. I can't help it! Not only that, but I have 6oz of bulk H&H coming here tomorrow and not enough empty jars. What I need is a newbie to join the trade thread so I can bomb the living daylights out of him (or her)!


----------



## Nick S.

DanR said:


> uhh, yes...this is a problem for me. I can't help it! Not only that, but I have 6oz of bulk H&H coming here tomorrow and not enough empty jars. What I need is a newbie to join the trade thread so I can bomb the living daylights out of him (or her)!


I just looked at your cellar...
:jaw:63 open containers...


----------



## DanR

Nick S. said:


> I just looked at your cellar...
> :jaw:63 open containers...


Oh geez, thanks for counting... I was hoping someone would come by and point out my total lack of self control. :biglaugh:


----------



## Nick S.

DanR said:


> Oh geez, thanks for counting... I was hoping someone would come by and point out my total lack of self control. :biglaugh:


You're welcome, I'm here to help :biggrin:


----------



## RJpuffs

quo155 said:


> Ron, I just wanted to add that I feel you are doing a great job with the cellar...and I really enjoy using it! Thanks brother!!!





Nick S. said:


> I will echo this as well, nicely done with the site RJpuffs :clap2:


Thanks, its a pleasure running it (and using it)! :thumb:


----------



## freestoke

My only question is about the "given" column. I once sent a full tin of Erinmore out the door to a worthy BOTL and marked it as "given". There are no other "givens", which makes me look like a jerk. sigh. It's really hard to keep up with that, so I don't even try. It would take a gymnastic keyboard performance to add/edit/delete/re-add/change/modify or whatever to get the partitioning of a can of Prince Albert straight. When the last ounce of a container goes out the door in the newbie trade, it's "finished". Period.

Does anybody use "given"? How the hell do you manage it?


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> My only question is about the "given" column. I once sent a full tin of Erinmore out the door to a worthy BOTL and marked it as "given". There are no other "givens", which makes me look like a jerk. sigh. It's really hard to keep up with that, so I don't even try. It would take a gymnastic keyboard performance to add/edit/delete/re-add/change/modify or whatever to get the partitioning of a can of Prince Albert straight. When the last ounce of a container goes out the door in the newbie trade, it's "finished". Period.
> 
> Does anybody use "given"? How the hell do you manage it?


Personally, I alternate ... take for example two Stokkebye blends, I've smoked half the jar from each and given away half. I'd mark one as USED and one as GIVEN, averages out :first:


----------



## Hambone1

Not that I'm complaining or anything.. but I add 11 tobaccos and immediately opened 2 of them but it only says I added 9 containers. Does it only reflect adding to the cellar and not those that you've immediately opened?


----------



## RJpuffs

Hambone1 said:


> Not that I'm complaining or anything.. but I add 11 tobaccos and immediately opened 2 of them but it only says I added 9 containers. Does it only reflect adding to the cellar and not those that you've immediately opened?


Yup, it picks up the status "live", so if you start popping tins - they are no longer in "cellared" status and ergo are subtracted. The newsfeed above however will show the "added tin" (until it scrolls off the screen).

Its funny how Facebook added an almost identical feature shortly after we got our baccy newsfeed scroller :woohoo:

What next, tobacco reviews on Facebook? Pipebook? Puffbook? Hmmm.


----------



## freestoke

A curiosity. I have added/finished a few tins of Dunhill Flake and the list showed "Flake" as the item, not "Light Flake". Light Flake hasn't been around for a while now, but suddenly became reincarnated in the blend choices! I had to add the bare "Flake" myself this time, but never before. Ghosts in the database or what? :lol:

Oh! :shock: I finished a tin of Dunhill Flake only last week (or maybe the week before) and a couple others during the spring and summer -- and they're gone from my finished list! Apparently they disappeared at the same time the Dunhill "Flake" returned as "Light Flake". Was gibt? :dunno:


----------



## EvoFX

ok, i am finally moving it over to this one. how do i add my csv file from .org to the .com one?


----------



## Nick S.

EvoFX said:


> ok, i am finally moving it over to this one. how do i add my csv file from .org to the .com one?


I think under "my account" you click on "restore from backup"


----------



## EvoFX

ok, got it. now I have to go fix those generic generic blends....


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> A curiosity. I have added/finished a few tins of Dunhill Flake and the list showed "Flake" as the item, not "Light Flake". Light Flake hasn't been around for a while now, but suddenly became reincarnated in the blend choices! I had to add the bare "Flake" myself this time, but never before. Ghosts in the database or what? :lol:
> 
> Oh! :shock: I finished a tin of Dunhill Flake only last week (or maybe the week before) and a couple others during the spring and summer -- and they're gone from my finished list! Apparently they disappeared at the same time the Dunhill "Flake" returned as "Light Flake". Was gibt? :dunno:


Not exactly sure. If a blend is deleted, all associated tins go "generic" - they don't get deleted. The only way to "lose" a tin is if you check the little box DELETE THIS TIN, in which case it is irreversibly deleted. I'll take a peek into your cellar and see what ghosts are shakin' ound:


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> Not exactly sure. If a blend is deleted, all associated tins go "generic" - they don't get deleted. The only way to "lose" a tin is if you check the little box DELETE THIS TIN, in which case it is irreversibly deleted. I'll take a peek into your cellar and see what ghosts are shakin' ound:


I definitely have not deleted Dunhill Flake for any reason, even to reenter it. I don't think I even edited it. And why would you delete the blend "Flake" and go back to "Light Flake" which isn't made any more?


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> I definitely have not deleted Dunhill Flake for any reason, even to reenter it. I don't think I even edited it. And why would you delete the blend "Flake" and go back to "Light Flake" which isn't made any more?


Couldn't tell much ... there are no logs (at least of add/deletions, there is way too much data). The "Light" flake is a system record, the "flake" is a custom blend you added, but that much we already know. Always save backups (from My Account), just in case :fear:


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> Couldn't tell much ... there are no logs (at least of add/deletions, there is way too much data). The "Light" flake is a system record, the "flake" is a custom blend you added, but that much we already know. Always save backups (from My Account), just in case :fear:


"Flake" is what's on the current can. "Light Flake" is what is on a vintage can. I'm not quite sure why "Light Flake" is still a default and "Flake" isn't even part of the main list. In any case, I guess I have zombie cans of Dunhill floating around in your DB. :behindsofa:


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> "Flake" is what's on the current can. "Light Flake" is what is on a vintage can. I'm not quite sure why "Light Flake" is still a default and "Flake" isn't even part of the main list. In any case, I guess I have zombie cans of Dunhill floating around in your DB. :behindsofa:


In the case of Escudo, there are two records. One is the original ACP label, the second for "new label" with the new blender/company (Skandivanian?) - perhaps the same should apply to the "new flake". It still doesn't solve the mystery of the vanishing tins, though. :ask:


----------



## Nick S.

RJpuffs said:


> In the case of Escudo, there are two records. One is the original ACP label, the second for "new label" with the new blender/company (Skandivanian?) - perhaps the same should apply to the "new flake". It still doesn't solve the mystery of the vanishing tins, though. :ask:


Interesting, I didn't know you had a distinction for the new tins. I wonder if anyone else knows? The old one is the 2nd most cellared tobacco with 495 tins. Also, most sites that I have seen are still selling it under the old brand...


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> Interesting, I didn't know you had a distinction for the new tins. I wonder if anyone else knows? The old one is the 2nd most cellared tobacco with 495 tins. Also, most sites that I have seen are still selling it under the old brand...


It's like that with a lot of things, as the blenders and "canners" keep falling prey to market pressures. Perhaps a section of the data base "Pre Scandinavian Tobacco Group". Really gets complicated though..."Um...which My Mixture 965 are we talking about, stout fellow?" The least painful way is to make tobacco notes public, ie, the cellar keeper tells you that it's bona fide 1967 My Mixture 965, not a recent reincarnation.

However, Light Flake and Flake are two different names.


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> However, Light Flake and Flake are two different names.


But aren't they the same blend? The only reason they renamed Dunhill Light Flake to Dunhill Flake is because of PSPTCA laws passed in the USA that don't allow "light," "low," and "mild" to be used to describe tobacco (confuses people into thinking it describles tar levels rather than flavor). So all Dunhill [Light] Flake that is sold in the USA is just Dunhill Flake. If you have a recent tin that is still printed as Dunhill Light Flake, there's maybe a chance it was originally sold from a different country.


----------



## Xodar

karatekyle said:


> But aren't they the same blend? The only reason they renamed Dunhill Light Flake to Dunhill Flake is because of PSPTCA laws passed in the USA that don't allow "light," "low," and "mild" to be used to describe tobacco (confuses people into thinking it describles tar levels rather than flavor). So all Dunhill [Light] Flake that is sold in the USA is just Dunhill Flake. If you have a recent tin that is still printed as Dunhill Light Flake, there's maybe a chance it was originally sold from a different country.


 You learn something every day, and you sir have provided today's thing. I had not realized they prohibited those words from packaging. Odd that you can still buy "light" cigarettes though :mmph:

edit: I can't bump you again yet, but consider that an attempted bump anyhow, lmao


----------



## freestoke

karatekyle said:


> But aren't they the same blend? The only reason they renamed Dunhill Light Flake to Dunhill Flake is because of PSPTCA laws passed in the USA that don't allow "light," "low," and "mild" to be used to describe tobacco (confuses people into thinking it describles tar levels rather than flavor).


Point point counterpoint, Jane, you ignorant slut.

I say we just bag the tobacco cellar. This is WAY too complicated!! :lol:

And whoever stole my three empty tins of Dunhill Flake, aka Light Flake, better maintain a low profile! I'm looking for *YOU*, kid! :spy:


----------



## Xodar

freestoke said:


> Point point counterpoint, Jane, you ignorant slut.
> 
> I say we just bag the tobacco cellar. This is WAY too complicated!! :lol:
> 
> And whoever stole my three empty tins of Dunhill Flake, aka Light Flake, better maintain a low profile! I'm looking for *YOU*, kid! :spy:


I totally haven't mislidded this container, no light flake to see here /whistles


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## karatekyle

freestoke said:


> Point point counterpoint, Jane, you ignorant slut.
> 
> I say we just bag the tobacco cellar. This is WAY too complicated!! :lol:
> 
> And whoever stole my three empty tins of Dunhill Flake, aka Light Flake, better maintain a low profile! I'm looking for *YOU*, kid! :spy:


HAHAHAHA ound: ound:

That person definitely better watch out. Hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn; and Jim, like a screeching, squealing, reptatious swamp sow, is after his Dunhill Flake.

For those of you that don't enjoy classic SNL, here.


----------



## Wallbright

My digital scale gets delivered tomorrow. I am excited to finally be able to make a cellar and take a full inventory. Thanks for the site!


----------



## Nick S.

Xodar said:


> You learn something every day, and you sir have provided today's thing. I had not realized they prohibited those words from packaging. *Odd that you can still buy "light" cigarettes though* :mmph:
> 
> edit: I can't bump you again yet, but consider that an attempted bump anyhow, lmao


Light cigarettes haven't been on the market in over a year, at least they don't have the word "light" printed on them. Most cigarette companies have moved to a color codeing system.


----------



## Xodar

Nick S. said:


> Light cigarettes haven't been on the market in over a year, at least they don't have the word "light" printed on them. Most cigarette companies have moved to a color codeing system.


Bah, I had my learning quota for the day already Nick, now I am overachieving 

Actually, it's been nearly a year since I quit, and I didn't smoke lights anyhow, but they had the color code thing pretty well entrenched already. The contrary part of me wants them to just label all the regular cigarettes heavy so the implication still stands.


----------



## Nick S.

Xodar said:


> Bah, I had my learning quota for the day already Nick, now I am overachieving
> 
> Actually, it's been nearly a year since I quit, and I didn't smoke lights anyhow, but they had the color code thing pretty well entrenched already. The contrary part of me wants them to just label all the regular cigarettes heavy so the implication still stands.


Yeah the color code had been around for a while, they just stopped printing light and such on the label. I quit myself a while back, but while i was still smoking I refused to subscribe to the new system, I'm kind of stubborn that way. Funny thing is that they always looked at me like I had 2 heads and "corrected" me...


----------



## RJpuffs

Pipe baccy tin labels do change, often enough. Take the "hard to find" SG tins. Upto around mid 2008 the labels did not have the Purple Head (and were therefore less hideous). And even afore that, they looked slightly different.

Escudo tins from, what was it, 1990's - were painted tins (not stickers). And long ago Cope's made Escudo. Dunhill made Dunhill long ago - today, who is it again that makes them?

All in all a confusing jumble of labels and blenders. I didn't put tin label images for this exact reason - there are too many and it would really confuse the already confused mg: and probably crash the server (more) with image overload.

Assuming the product stays the same (or similar enough), the same or similar label name should suffice. While "Light Flake" and "Flake" are the same product, the labels are not - and therefore I added the un-light-ened version as a system blend.


----------



## Nick S.

RJpuffs said:


> Pipe baccy tin labels do change, often enough. Take the "hard to find" SG tins. Upto around mid 2008 the labels did not have the Purple Head (and were therefore less hideous). And even afore that, they looked slightly different.
> 
> Escudo tins from, what was it, 1990's - were painted tins (not stickers). And long ago Cope's made Escudo. Dunhill made Dunhill long ago - today, who is it again that makes them?
> 
> All in all a confusing jumble of labels and blenders. I didn't put tin label images for this exact reason - there are too many and it would really confuse the already confused mg: and probably crash the server (more) with image overload.
> 
> Assuming the product stays the same (or similar enough), the same or similar label name should suffice. *While "Light Flake" and "Flake" are the same product, the labels are not - and therefore I added the un-light-ened version as a system blend.*


I agree as long as they are the same thing, there is no real need for two entries. Though it makes me wonder, why 2 Escudo entries? Did the blend change?


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> Yeah the color code had been around for a while, they just stopped printing light and such on the label.


Now it's "Smooth" or something. Imagine the problems we'd be having now with a cigarette cellar data base.


----------



## freestoke

Nick S. said:


> I agree as long as they are the same thing, there is no real need for two entries. Though it makes me wonder, why 2 Escudo entries? Did the blend change?


AC Petersen used to make it and now it's Stockebye/Scandanavian Tobacco Group. Of course, that's true of current Dunhill blends, too (now produced by Orlik) -- a few times over the years in the case of Dunhill, or so I've read.


----------



## Nick S.

freestoke said:


> AC Petersen used to make it and now it's Stockebye/Scandanavian Tobacco Group. Of course, that's true of current Dunhill blends, too (now produced by Orlik) -- a few times over the years in the case of Dunhill, or so I've read.


Yeah, I was aware of the change in manufacturer for Escudo, I was wondering why there are two entries for it if the blend stayed the same/similar, as did the label.
Also, isn't Orlik made by the Scandinavian Tobacco Group as well?


----------



## The Mad Professor

Nick S. said:


> ...I refused to subscribe to the new system, I'm kind of stubborn that way. Funny thing is that they always looked at me like I had 2 heads and "corrected" me...


I still say "lights" too and the clerks here don't think twice. But they are old skool clerks, 7/11 OG's :lol:. Actually, I think I've only had one time where a young girl working the counter got confused and "corrected" me too. I only found out recently though about the whole color thing too, Camel didn't do "colors" before the law. What BS...



freestoke said:


> Imagine the problems we'd be having now with a cigarette cellar data base.


I chuckled at the ridiculousness of the concept :tongue:


----------



## RJpuffs

Nick S. said:


> Yeah, I was aware of the change in manufacturer for Escudo, I was wondering why there are two entries for it if the blend stayed the same/similar, as did the label.
> Also, isn't Orlik made by the Scandinavian Tobacco Group as well?


The "blender" is technically different (although it is still sold everywhere as AC Peteresen), just some OCD technicality :eyebrows:
Personally, I'm using only the "old" name/record, just so my cellar looks all neat and orderly.


----------



## RJpuffs

bigdaddychester's "tin tree" is now on the tobaccocellar.com homepage :madgrin:


----------



## BigBehr

Out of curiosity why are there not any Boswell’s blends on the site?


----------



## karatekyle

BigBehr said:


> Out of curiosity why are there not any Boswell's blends on the site?


There should be xmas cookie, berry cobbler, and rasp cream. I have an oz of each in my cellar on there.


----------



## freestoke

BigBehr said:


> Out of curiosity why are there not any Boswell's blends on the site?


I'm afraid to look. I added one Sutliffe a while back and wound up with three in my cellar. :shock:


----------



## Nick S.

BigBehr said:


> Out of curiosity why are there not any Boswell's blends on the site?


You can add it by going to your account and adding the brand and blends you would like... Not sure why it isn't in there though...


----------



## Mante

Is the site down Ron? I have not been able to log in today on either computer.


----------



## freestoke

Tashaz said:


> Is the site down Ron? I have not been able to log in today on either computer.


I'm having no trouble. (And about my worries earlier, I'm having no trouble. :lol


----------



## RJpuffs

BigBehr said:


> Out of curiosity why are there not any Boswell's blends on the site?


You can add your own Brand/Blend, click My Account. Eventually it should go into the system-database-list, I have to figure out a better way to incorporate user created items.



Tashaz said:


> Is the site down Ron? I have not been able to log in today on either computer.





freestoke said:


> I'm having no trouble. (And about my worries earlier, I'm having no trouble. :lol


Yeah - there was a network outage overnight (for us, daylight for Tashaz). All should be well now.


----------



## BigBehr

Great thanks! Love the site BTW!


----------



## DanR

RJ,

If you ever find yourself sitting around with nothing better to do, I'd love to have a button on tobaccocellar.com that creates a printable inventory list. 

I did an inventory over Christmas and fixed a few mistakes I had (stuff I forgot to mark given, etc), but the best way to do it was the CSV download, merge to excel and edit it to a printable list. Not hard to do, but if the site had this functionality, it would make us lazy people happier. :biggrin:

Thanks for listening and keep up the good work!


----------



## szyzk

Ugh...

I added Russ Oullette's "Ambassador's Blend" to the site, and for some reason it came out as "Ambassadors blend". Is there any way to edit a name so that it shows correctly? I'm anal about these things!


----------



## karatekyle

szyzk said:


> Ugh...
> 
> I added Russ Oullette's "Ambassador's Blend" to the site, and for some reason it came out as "Ambassadors blend". Is there any way to edit a name so that it shows correctly? I'm anal about these things!


You can't put ' in the names. Tried to with Angler's but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## szyzk

karatekyle said:


> You can't put ' in the names. Tried to with Angler's but it wouldn't let me.


C'est la vie!

Wait... I mean, "cest la vie"! :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

karatekyle said:


> You can't put ' in the names. Tried to with Angler's but it wouldn't let me.


Yup - it messes with the database (SQL Server uses single quotes to "quote" text fields) and I was too lazy to work around that issue, not that its hard, but the time was well spent smoking some FVF


----------



## RJpuffs

DanR said:


> RJ,
> 
> If you ever find yourself sitting around with nothing better to do, I'd love to have a button on tobaccocellar.com that creates a printable inventory list.
> 
> I did an inventory over Christmas and fixed a few mistakes I had (stuff I forgot to mark given, etc), but the best way to do it was the CSV download, merge to excel and edit it to a printable list. Not hard to do, but if the site had this functionality, it would make us lazy people happier. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for listening and keep up the good work!


I'd run out of paper if I tried to print out my cellar! You can just click the PRINT button when viewing the cellar, I'm sure it will spit out reams of printouts? CSV backup to Excel does work too.


----------



## Staxed

Ok, have to bump this thread for a noobie piper question.

I just added some stuff into the site today, marked the two tins that I have tried as open, and everything else as cellared. I plan to try all 9 tins I have right now this week, but I notice when they are marked as open...the weight stats, etc are removed. The stats only show the cellared stuff?

If so, how do most people handle that? Just mark it as opened so you can list when you smoke some, and then recellar it if you don't plan on smoking more of it for a while?

I'm a stats geek is the only reason I ask.


----------



## RJpuffs

Staxed said:


> Ok, have to bump this thread for a noobie piper question.
> 
> I just added some stuff into the site today, marked the two tins that I have tried as open, and everything else as cellared. I plan to try all 9 tins I have right now this week, but I notice when they are marked as open...the weight stats, etc are removed. The stats only show the cellared stuff?
> 
> If so, how do most people handle that? Just mark it as opened so you can list when you smoke some, and then recellar it if you don't plan on smoking more of it for a while?
> 
> I'm a stats geek is the only reason I ask.


If its cellared, its cellared ... i.e. put away for a (long) term. If its open, its open ... that is, being turned into ash. Once you open a tin, it stops aging so the tracking of age only applies to un-opened containers. If you re-cellar a tin, then change the status AND the tin date if you want accurate aging numbers.


----------



## MarkC

Crap; I forgot to send you a "thank you tin" this year for the fine work, didn't I, RJ? I'll get on that soon!


----------



## Staxed

RJpuffs said:


> If its cellared, its cellared ... i.e. put away for a (long) term. If its open, its open ... that is, being turned into ash. Once you open a tin, it stops aging so the tracking of age only applies to un-opened containers. If you re-cellar a tin, then change the status AND the tin date if you want accurate aging numbers.


awesome, thanks.

Have you ever considered adding stats to track opened tins as well as cellared? (or is it already there and I'm just blind?)


----------



## NarJar

Staxed said:


> awesome, thanks.
> 
> Have you ever considered adding stats to track opened tins as well as cellared? (or is it already there and I'm just blind?)


What kind of stats are you looking for? I see a column for ounces (amount) as well as a purchase date and open date.

In addition, it's somewhat hard to track open tins as there is no guarantee that one will smoke X ounces of a certain blend every Y days.


----------



## Staxed

I'm just looking for the amount stat really, that tracks amount by weight that is opened, just like it does for cellared.


----------



## RJpuffs

Staxed said:


> I'm just looking for the amount stat really, that tracks amount by weight that is opened, just like it does for cellared.


Technically, an open container is being used and its contents are (hopefully) rapidly being turned into ash 'n smoke. There is no way to guess how much is left, unlike a sealed tin or jar that we KNOW its content weight. I had considered "counting down" contents of an open tin with each "just smoked" posting, but in reality its not possible, every pipe bowl volume is unique.


----------



## Staxed

RJpuffs said:


> Technically, an open container is being used and its contents are (hopefully) rapidly being turned into ash 'n smoke. There is no way to guess how much is left, unlike a sealed tin or jar that we KNOW its content weight. I had considered "counting down" contents of an open tin with each "just smoked" posting, but in reality its not possible, every pipe bowl volume is unique.


yeah, i was thinking about that, but at least it would be an 'estimate'. As it stands right now, there are people with dozens of tins opened...so that could be 2-3 lbs of baccy that isn't accounted for in stats.

Of course I can see both ways having flaws, I'm just a stat addict, so had to mention it 

Either way, the site is awesome...though...I wish my numbers would grow while I'm sitting there staring at it...lol


----------



## freestoke

I just opened the HOTW can, but I took a bit over half and put it in a jar for the cellar and the rest I put in another jar for smoking. I had to "Add more" and then edit the size of the one that was in the cellar. It seems that you could have a "Split" function that could facilitate this, ie, divide a container into two containers containing specified amounts, putting one of them in the open containers and one in the cellar. Just an idea. Seems like it would be pretty easy to code.


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> I just opened the HOTW can, but I took a bit over half and put it in a jar for the cellar and the rest I put in another jar for smoking. I had to "Add more" and then edit the size of the one that was in the cellar. It seems that you could have a "Split" function that could facilitate this, ie, divide a container into two containers containing specified amounts, putting one of them in the open containers and one in the cellar. Just an idea. Seems like it would be pretty easy to code.


I thought about that one. But the "oops" factor is too high, since there is no undo feature - any accidental splits will result in a chaotic jumble. Something to think more about, in any case. I'd like to add more flexibility in the editing (live update push-pull data), the current click to save and reload is cumbersome.


----------



## freestoke

In the past month, I've probably added 20 containers between the bombing and buying, but I still show as the same pitiable 2 containers in the TAD rankings. It's been this way for some time and was wondering if perhaps that function is disabled now? I think it never changes, but I'm not sure. Anybody else added a bunch of stuff and not shown up on that list?

We all know how important support and sympathy is in order with TAD.


----------



## Staxed

freestoke said:


> In the past month, I've probably added 20 containers between the bombing and buying, but I still show as the same pitiable 2 containers in the TAD rankings. It's been this way for some time and was wondering if perhaps that function is disabled now? I think it never changes, but I'm not sure. Anybody else added a bunch of stuff and not shown up on that list?
> 
> We all know how important support and sympathy is in order with TAD.


it updated for me when I added all my new stuff


----------



## freestoke

Staxed said:


> it updated for me when I added all my new stuff


Yeah, I see your name up there, fully TAD afflicted. :lol: But I added (I think) 7 containers earlier today -- Stonehaven, Escudo, HV, Erinmore, Metropolitain, McClelland Anniversary, HH Acadian Perique. And I'm still at 2. :ask:


----------



## MarkC

I've had that happen before as well; it depends on what method you use to get to the "add" menu, but I'll be darned if I can remember which way does what. If I remember correctly, the best way to 'get on the list' is to go to the cellar detail page and add from there. Again, if I remember correctly (and that's a big if!), adding through the "open tins" area and changing the tin to cellared rather than open will NOT credit you with 'added tins' for the purpose of the TAD list.


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I've had that happen before as well; it depends on what method you use to get to the "add" menu, but I'll be darned if I can remember which way does what. If I remember correctly, the best way to 'get on the list' is to go to the cellar detail page and add from there. Again, if I remember correctly (and that's a big if!), adding through the "open tins" area and changing the tin to cellared rather than open will NOT credit you with 'added tins' for the purpose of the TAD list.


Yeah I think thats it - if you change the date of "purchase", it goes by the last whatever days (7? 30? I forget). Also only "cellared" containers get counted, if you put it in as OPEN then it won't show up.


----------



## Troutman22

Has this wonderful site slowed down for anyone else? I am starting to wonder if the hamsters need a feeding.


----------



## RJpuffs

Troutman22 said:


> Has this wonderful site slowed down for anyone else? I am starting to wonder if the hamsters need a feeding.


Just checked and the server seems happy enough. It could be Ruski spammer-bots choking our bandwidth, they keep trying to create accounts with their kiddie scripts, I ended up blocking nearly all of Russia and large swaths of their former kingdom. But yet they come, da!


----------



## MarkC

Comrades must have learned of my five year plan for building up tobacco cellar...


----------



## Troutman22

Damn I hate hackers. If all hackers used their time productively think of what they could accomplish.


----------



## gahdzila

I read the whole thread....maybe this was asked and answered but I didn't see it.

Does clicking the little pipe do anything as far as calculating usage? Or does it do nothing more than put me on the feed up top that says "gahdzila just puffed a bowl of xxx"? Are usage statistics calculated solely on opening and finishing containers?

Just curious if I need to continue to be anal about clicking that little pipe every single time I smoke a bowl. Also, I often will mix two blends half-and-half for a pipe, so I've been up in the air about which (or both?) little pipe to click. Its easy if I have two bowls of half-and-half, as I just click each blend's pipe once.


----------



## Staxed

it's just for show, stats are based only from opening and finishing containers


----------



## gahdzila

Staxed said:


> it's just for show, stats are based only from opening and finishing containers


That's good to know. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Staxed

gahdzila said:


> That's good to know. Thanks :thumb:


no probs, I wondered the same thing myself for a while


----------



## RJpuffs

gahdzila said:


> I read the whole thread....maybe this was asked and answered but I didn't see it.
> 
> Does clicking the little pipe do anything as far as calculating usage? Or does it do nothing more than put me on the feed up top that says "gahdzila just puffed a bowl of xxx"? Are usage statistics calculated solely on opening and finishing containers?
> 
> Just curious if I need to continue to be anal about clicking that little pipe every single time I smoke a bowl. Also, I often will mix two blends half-and-half for a pipe, so I've been up in the air about which (or both?) little pipe to click. Its easy if I have two bowls of half-and-half, as I just click each blend's pipe once.


The usage calculation is from the "open" and "finish" dates only. The just-smoked pipe icon posts to the newsfeed - and some day (sooner, later) it will be used on the member profile page. I might re-design the page layout, its too cluttered already (not to mention colorless) and adding anything new will probably break it (or break the user). Just keep clicking the pipe, it'll come in use some day


----------



## RJpuffs

The site was down overnight - danged Rooskie spammers assaulted the datacenter and ovewhelmed the firewall, it shut down and while everything is safe, it was down for quite a while. All should be online now.

And the other .ORG cellar site seems to have vanished. If anyone was on that site and has the BACKUP file (which hopefully, even on the new .COM site you download periodically) - you can import it here!


----------



## freestoke

I think 'twas the Rooskies what stole me two tins o' Dunhill Flake. Serves 'em right the damn things were "finished".


----------



## gahdzila

Ron - I've just "discovered" the alerts feature. Seems like it might come in very handy. Cup o Joes has been the first to come out with Stonehaven lately (at least, that's where I've found it TWICE now)...any chance of getting them added to the alert system?

Thanks again for all your hard work!!!!


----------



## RJpuffs

gahdzila said:


> Ron - I've just "discovered" the alerts feature. Seems like it might come in very handy. Cup o Joes has been the first to come out with Stonehaven lately (at least, that's where I've found it TWICE now)...any chance of getting them added to the alert system?
> 
> Thanks again for all your hard work!!!!


The alerts only work when the product is on an individual page, the server checks the page hourly and when it can "read" a predictable instock message, the alert lights up. Only a few vendors have such sites, only those can (currently) be added for alerts.


----------



## MarkC

Doncha hate it when you mean to click on the little eye and click on the little pipe instead? Makes me look like I can finish a bowl in ten minutes...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Doncha hate it when you mean to click on the little eye and click on the little pipe instead? Makes me look like I can finish a bowl in ten minutes...


You could always blame the cat (... jumped on the keyboard).
Maybe add a cat icon next to the pipe icon


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Hey RJ! I'm noticing an issue wiht alerts when trying to set an alert for IwanRies. It comes up as:

ERROR: https://iwanries.com/Samuel-Gawith-Black-XX-50g-P1752C319.cfm has a different domain name!


----------



## RJpuffs

MontyTheMooch said:


> Hey RJ! I'm noticing an issue wiht alerts when trying to set an alert for IwanRies. It comes up as:
> 
> ERROR: https://iwanries.com/Samuel-Gawith-Black-XX-50g-P1752C319.cfm has a different domain name!


Take out the S from "httpS" thats probably whats crashing it (leave off the S for savings?). :rockon:


----------



## DanR

RJ, it's out of complete laziness that I ask a favor of you fine folks at tobaccocellar.com. Would you add the new McClelland Tobaccos to the site inventory list, just so I can add them easily without having to create my own? Pretty please?

Christmas Cheer 2012
Frog Morton Cellar
McClelland Stave Aged

I know a lot of us are buying these for our cellars, so it's for the whole community that I ask...

Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

Ah, new blends! Added!



DanR said:


> RJ, it's out of complete laziness that I ask a favor of you fine folks at tobaccocellar.com. Would you add the new McClelland Tobaccos to the site inventory list, just so I can add them easily without having to create my own? Pretty please?
> 
> Christmas Cheer 2012
> Frog Morton Cellar
> McClelland Stave Aged
> 
> I know a lot of us are buying these for our cellars, so it's for the whole community that I ask...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

A note on the "old" cellar site (.org) - apparently a cyber-squatter has jacked the domain name so its totally a lost cause. If anyone had a cellar there - tell me you had the good sense to save a backup from it. You CAN import the .org backup the new TobaccoCellar.com site! If anyone knows the previous .org operators - maybe we can get the user data files from them but I doubt that.


----------



## freestoke

Somewhat curious about usage again. I decided not to dink and enter my PA a jar at a time and decided to wait until I'd finished an entire 14 oz. canister to "finish" it. A couple of days ago, the 14 oz. in my "Open" containers was done and at the time I was clocking in at 13.2 ounces a day. Since I've only been using the site for about a year and a half (I think), I figured that would add close to an ounce per month -- but after moving 14 oz into finished and moving a cellared container into the open section, my usage stubbornly remained at 13.2 ounces. :dunno: Is it because there was a compare in the open section and identical Prince Albert 14 oz. were "still there", meaning no change?


----------



## MarkC

If you're smoking 13.2 ounces a day, you probably broke the damned thing! 

(By the way, clean out your inbox a bit!  I tried to send a PM and it was a "no go"!)


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> If you're smoking 13.2 ounces a day, you probably broke the damned thing!
> 
> (By the way, clean out your inbox a bit!  I tried to send a PM and it was a "no go"!)


I think I'm okay at the moment. It comes without warning, just a notification that it's broke. :frown: Sorry about that. 

I think you're right, though, I did break it with the now-you-see-it now-you-don't tub of PA. When it recalculated I confused the algorithm with an identical new entry in the open section. "Nope. No change here. Nothing to compute." :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> I think I'm okay at the moment. It comes without warning, just a notification that it's broke. :frown: Sorry about that.
> 
> I think you're right, though, I did break it with the now-you-see-it now-you-don't tub of PA. When it recalculated I confused the algorithm with an identical new entry in the open section. "Nope. No change here. Nothing to compute." :lol:


Hah! You can try to change the "opened" date more in the past by editing the tin record, that might give a realistic representation. Or mark it GIVEN and it won't be counted in the usage calculation.


----------



## RJpuffs

A note on the site - about a week ago one of the drives on the server that TobaccoCellar.com lives on croaked. The site was down for a while then we got things patched up, and the site is being moved onto a more stable server. There may be sporadic errors as the new server is running a newer version of the app server and some compatibility issues may crop up in the migration. I'll update here when I finally get around to doing the move. The database has already been shifted to an enterprise DB server so the data, aside from any web errors, will be safe and comfy and cozy. Hurray for data! Still, make backups of your own baccy file.


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> Hah! You can try to change the "opened" date more in the past by editing the tin record, that might give a realistic representation. Or mark it GIVEN and it won't be counted in the usage calculation.


I think I see what you're talking about, RJ. I'll leave it though, since I think I "double dip" rather a lot, ie, send some of a container out for trade then add the incoming half. Cutting usage down by close to a pound is probably a good thing, accuracy-wise. Thanks!


----------



## RJpuffs

An update - the site has been moved and is all comfy and cozy on its new server home. If anyone notices problems, please let me know (here, or via Feedback).


----------



## WWhermit

Server seems to be down RJ. Just when I needed you most!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit

WWhermit said:


> Server seems to be down RJ. Just when I needed you most!!
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


AAAAAnd, we're back up! Thanks RJ!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs

Yeah the new server decided to throw a fit the other day. All that smoke might have choked the gerbil running on his lil' wheel in there ...


----------



## VFD421

Hi RJ, I have a favor to ask. Would it be possible to add Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired to the list. 

Thank you


----------



## RJpuffs

VFD421 said:


> Hi RJ, I have a favor to ask. Would it be possible to add Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired to the list.
> 
> Thank you


Added! Note that you can always add your own "custom" blend or brand, as I'm often way behind with updating the new releases.


----------



## VFD421

Great! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andrewdk

Site seems to be down at the moment, with the weather you guys are having over there hope all is well.


----------



## gahdzila

Andrewdk said:


> Site seems to be down at the moment, with the weather you guys are having over there hope all is well.


Yep, it's not working for me either.


----------



## gahdzila

FYI - site is back up now


----------



## Dr. Plume

Great site just stocked my cellar to bad everything I have is open.


----------



## commonsenseman

So proud!

Disclaimer: I was cleaning up my cellar a little, but still,

So proud!


----------



## freestoke

commonsenseman said:


> So proud!


Outstanding, Jeff! (Wish I wasn't fresh out of RG. :frown


----------



## Tony78

commonsenseman finished 46 containers.


So do you put the tobacco in a pipe or just make a hole in the tin attach a stem and lite the tobacco in the tin? :bowdown:


----------



## commonsenseman

Tony78 said:


> commonsenseman finished 46 containers.
> 
> So do you put the tobacco in a pipe or just make a hole in the tin attach a stem and lite the tobacco in the tin? :bowdown:


Hmm....that's a really good idea!

I just hadn't updated my cellar in a while & a bunch of stuff mysteriously disappeared ipe:


----------



## gahdzila

Nice, Jeff!

I seem to always be on that list lately...but my disclaimer is that I put *everything* on my online cellar, including small samples from fellow puffers; and, a lot of my bulk is in small jars holding only an ounce or so.


----------



## Troutman22

I was wondering if it would be possible to add a "trade" choice. I use the "given" choice now but started thinking the other day as I was looking at my finished totals that a trade might be useful. You could even go further and add a traded to choice if trade is chosen. You could also ask how much was traded and then deduct the total from the current open container, add a new total and then add the trade entry. You could also charge for this site so if any of this is off the mark please disregard. LOL


----------



## The Mad Professor

Tony78 said:


> commonsenseman finished 46 containers.
> 
> So do you put the tobacco in a pipe or just make a hole in the tin attach a stem and lite the tobacco in the tin? :bowdown:


Good idea indeed! Hmmm... I'm starting to think I should draw up plans for a "mason jar pipe"...
At least Jeff would buy a couple! :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs

gahdzila said:


> FYI - site is back up now


Yeah - the datacenter is in downtown Manhattan NYC. Along with the subways, tunnels and other underground stuff - our datacenter was flooded out. Fortunately they got things working a couple of days and (even more fortunately) the servers woke up and went online by themselves (being on the 5th floor helped).

At home however, we just got power back after 2 weeks. The ocean came up to my neighbors driveway, yeah frightening to see the house next door become beachfront property. Everything a block away is severely damaged, two blocks away its total destruction. They had boats on top of cars, cars on top of houses, houses stuck inside houses. Surreal. And for the record FEMA is largely useless, everyone we know in the neighborhood with damage "does not qualify for FEMA aid". Insurance is useless as they don't cover flood damage. Flood insurance is useless as they don't cover "basements", which of course, is where floods tend to get into. The only aid here is from locals and the private groups that organized things. Our idiot mayor Bloomberg even wanted to run the NYC marathon, over the debris field (the race was to start on the worst hit street). We had a neighborhood kid stay with us a few days, their home was totalled, but even without power here it was at least a roof over the head. We have folks come by to eat and shower while they are rebuilding or recovering their stuff. And the storm, technically, was not even a hurricane!


----------



## gahdzila

But no damage to your house? Sounds like you were extremely lucky. Glad to hear you're ok, RJ.


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> And the storm, technically, was not even a hurricane!


Glad to hear you're back with power, RJ! An 80 mph wind carrying along a 14 foot storm surge can call itself anything it wants, though. "A rose by any other name would smell as sweet." You get a gold star for helping the neighbors out, for sure! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Yeah - the datacenter is in downtown Manhattan NYC. Along with the subways, tunnels and other underground stuff - our datacenter was flooded out. Fortunately they got things working a couple of days and (even more fortunately) the servers woke up and went online by themselves (being on the 5th floor helped).
> 
> At home however, we just got power back after 2 weeks. The ocean came up to my neighbors driveway, yeah frightening to see the house next door become beachfront property. Everything a block away is severely damaged, two blocks away its total destruction. They had boats on top of cars, cars on top of houses, houses stuck inside houses. Surreal. And for the record FEMA is largely useless, everyone we know in the neighborhood with damage "does not qualify for FEMA aid". Insurance is useless as they don't cover flood damage. Flood insurance is useless as they don't cover "basements", which of course, is where floods tend to get into. The only aid here is from locals and the private groups that organized things. Our idiot mayor Bloomberg even wanted to run the NYC marathon, over the debris field (the race was to start on the worst hit street). We had a neighborhood kid stay with us a few days, their home was totalled, but even without power here it was at least a roof over the head. We have folks come by to eat and shower while they are rebuilding or recovering their stuff. And the storm, technically, was not even a hurricane!


Wow, glad you're ok Ron. I still find all of the damage & the lack of a proper response, unbelievable.

I agree with you, Bloomberg is an idiot & FEMA is useless.


----------



## MarkC

Funny how the effects of things like this are never really 'real' until you hear from someone you know that went through it. Glad you made it!


----------



## Andrewdk

Glad to heat all is well. Didn't know if maybe you ran the site off a home server and thought the worst when it went down. Absolute disgrace how insurance companies can write policies like that.


----------



## freestoke

Andrewdk said:


> Absolute disgrace how insurance companies can write policies like that.


I'm certainly no fan of the insurance industry, but a policy that would cover an expensive home, in toto, in a flood zone at the edge of the ocean would have to cost a fortune. The shame is allowing development of these guaranteed future disaster areas right next to the sea, up and down the coast, in return for bribes. The original crime was committed by the real estate industry, politicians, zoning boards and greed.

But that's not why I'm here. I've come to report my periodic anomaly. :smile: Entering the tobaccocellar.com, I had a monthly usage of 12.8 ounces. Discovering that I had failed to enter one of the Reiner LGF cans as finished (at least I couldn't find it in my stash), I "finished" 100g of that. I also finished Father Dempsey, English Luxury and something else that I polished off the past few days, which, added to the 4 oz. of Reiner LGF, dropped my monthly usage to 12.7 oz. :ask:


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> I'm certainly no fan of the insurance industry, but a policy that would cover an expensive home, in toto, in a flood zone at the edge of the ocean would have to cost a fortune. The shame is allowing development of these guaranteed future disaster areas right next to the sea, up and down the coast, in return for bribes. The original crime was committed by the real estate industry, politicians, zoning boards and greed.
> 
> But that's not why I'm here. I've come to report my periodic anomaly. :smile: Entering the tobaccocellar.com, I had a monthly usage of 12.8 ounces. Discovering that I had failed to enter one of the Reiner LGF cans as finished (at least I couldn't find it in my stash), I "finished" 100g of that. I also finished Father Dempsey, English Luxury and something else that I polished off the past few days, which, added to the 4 oz. of Reiner LGF, dropped my monthly usage to 12.7 oz. :ask:


It computes by the "opened" date and the weight. If something was open for a longer time, the monthly consumption average will go down. I based the math on my own consumption rate which (for me) is verifiable, and periodically I tweak the formula - but its not be changed in a few months.


----------



## gahdzila

I've seen similar, Jim. I assumed it was because useage isn't calculated until a container is finished, and the container I finished took longer to finish than my last one (that is, according to previous useage statistics, I should have already finished the container days ago...thus, when I finally do finish it, monthly average consumption actually drops). Just a guess.


----------



## RJpuffs

gahdzila said:


> But no damage to your house? Sounds like you were extremely lucky. Glad to hear you're ok, RJ.


Thanks guys. Yeah incredibly lucky. The sewers did back up, but it all came up in one bathtub (basement) and then went down, just had to scrub a tub. Guy across the street had a foot of sewage that totalled his basement. Neighbors on either side of us had seepage from foundations, they got small puddles but did lose some stuff. Once I got 'inet back, we looked up the FEMA flood map. Freaking weird, the ocean went a half mile past our level on both sides of our area and was curving back way uphill from our elevation - like a cresent moon with our little dry oasis in the center. Another foot of surge and it could well have back-filled our dry spot from uphill.

The datacenter has battery backups that hold the line until their diesel generators fire up, which are supposed to run for weeks. No one seems to know why things blacked out. Luckily the database server has a write-cache internal battery that flushes the disks on power failures. We still have to do visual inspection on the servers, its been impossible to get around for a while.


----------



## freestoke

RJpuffs said:


> It computes by the "opened" date and the weight. If something was open for a longer time, the monthly consumption average will go down. I based the math on my own consumption rate which (for me) is verifiable, and periodically I tweak the formula - but its not be changed in a few months.


No doubt that's the answer. So is the monthly consumption rate the the current month's consumption, the past year's monthly average or the lifetime monthly average on the site? I would have guessed that you took the total pounds in the finished section and divided it by the number of months as a member, but that's obviously not it. Another thing -- the can of Reiner that I "finished" was never "opened", I'm pretty sure. I forgot to open it, then finished it and never entered that either -- I think. (Either that or there's a cellared jar of Reiner running around loose somewhere.) What happens in that case?

And your situation there in New York still baffles me. It would seem that the Naval and Air National Guard or Coast guard could have alleviated a good deal of the suffering on Staten Island. A ship and helicopter relief effort seemed in order as soon as the storm subsided -- if it happened, I missed it. Look what we did for Berlin, and we couldn't gear up for Staten Island!?


----------



## Troutman22

Glad you are OK big guy - nasty mother nature.


----------



## RJpuffs

freestoke said:


> No doubt that's the answer. So is the monthly consumption rate the the current month's consumption, the past year's monthly average or the lifetime monthly average on the site? I would have guessed that you took the total pounds in the finished section and divided it by the number of months as a member, but that's obviously not it. Another thing -- the can of Reiner that I "finished" was never "opened", I'm pretty sure. I forgot to open it, then finished it and never entered that either -- I think. (Either that or there's a cellared jar of Reiner running around loose somewhere.) What happens in that case?
> 
> And your situation there in New York still baffles me. It would seem that the Naval and Air National Guard or Coast guard could have alleviated a good deal of the suffering on Staten Island. A ship and helicopter relief effort seemed in order as soon as the storm subsided -- if it happened, I missed it. Look what we did for Berlin, and we couldn't gear up for Staten Island!?


The dates are "guessed" if you don't provide them (they should never be blank). When it doubt, the software uses the present date. So you could have a finish date before the open date, which would make for interesting smoking frequency and usage estimates! I think the past 12 months are used and averaged (but it could be longer, I forget).

During the storm we had one guy in the area with a snorkel-intake on his pickup - he should get a medal, he pushed at least 50 cars to safety that were stupid enough to be trying to drive through the incoming sea. One off-duty firefighter who lives on the block was walking around checking on the old people (us), brave bastard. After the storm, NYPD was sent to secure Manhattan to clean up for their stupid marathon - someone activated the National Guard (nobody is quite sure who did) but they secured the perimeter and kept order. Fire department was active immediately with the rest of the neighborhood volunteers and our sanitation guys really did the heavy lifting, NYPD only showed up two days later. We had sanitation crews banging on doors the next morning to check on the really old folks, that was nice of them. The Red Cross and FEMA came a week after, once the press started running footage and of course, the stupid marathon was finally cancelled. We had no gasoline for nearly two weeks, the gas trucks were rolling only to Manhattan to keep their "yellow cab fleet" fueled and ready for tourists (!) As of yesterday, 30% of the gas stations here have no power or gasoline - rationing is in effect $40 per car limit and odd/even license plates on odd/even days - 3 weeks after, where 10% of the homes are still without power (and need gas for generators), we have gas lines like the 1980s. One of our three hospitals was flooded, yes we now have only two hospitals for an island of 400,000. We only had 3 hospitals at the best of times (one in bankrupcy) so that should say something about how much NYC loves our part of town. The city is now eager to bulldoze entire communities, they have no interest to rebuild or restore livable conditions for those that have lost their homes.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Sounds like Hell, RJ! Glad you made it though unharmed. It's a pity that all this stuff was still happening for so long after the storm, but heartening to hear that even in the biggest city in the US, neighborhood communities still come together to help each other out in times of trouble. I hope things are recovering there and starting to get back to normal for you.


----------



## Longer ash

I just finished my cellar and yea I picked the name puffpuff although still stupid name it sounded better the longer ash on a pipe website and Santa my wishlist is up to date


----------



## Andrewdk

I don't have a crazy big cellar and my TAD sprees are never that big, but was cool to finally see my name on the stats list.
andrewdk added 5 containers


----------



## MarkC

I just wish we'd get some more "big guns" to sign up and list their cellars to knock me off of the "out of control idiots" ranking...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> I just wish we'd get some more "big guns" to sign up and list their cellars to knock me off of the "out of control idiots" ranking...


Hahaha maybe I should rename that column heading!


----------



## freestoke

Longer ash said:


> I just finished my cellar and yea I picked the name puffpuff although still stupid name it sounded better the longer ash on a pipe website and Santa my wishlist is up to date


Maybe you could change your name here to match the cellar entries? I'm pretty sure I've seen a name change here, too. Or even there. I rely on the username here to link to the member's cellar and to check the list of casualties on the home page for puff victims.


----------



## gahdzila

MarkC said:


> I just wish we'd get some more "big guns" to sign up and list their cellars to knock me off of the "out of control idiots" ranking...


:lol:

My only solace is that I haven't ended up on the "largest cellar" list (yet? mg: ). But I pop up on the TAD list from time to time...and I'm *always* on the "most puffing" list  I just keep telling myself that it calculates by number of _containers,_ and I'm always on the list because I use smaller containers than everyone else, and 7 ounces a month isn't _THAT_ much, I don't have a problem, REALLY I DON'T! Excuse me, I need to light up some PA...


----------



## freestoke

SEVEN ounces a month!? :sl You're letting the side down! Buy bigger pipes, smoke faster...you have to do SOMETHING! :tsk:


----------



## MarkC

Is he implying that eight ounces a month is too much?


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Is he implying that eight ounces a month is too much?


We can only hope that that is not the case, since I'm embarrassed to have fallen to scarcely over 12 a month.  I'm trying my best to pick up the pace. I'll have to start dumping dottles.


----------



## gahdzila

WOW, THANKS GUYS! I feel much better! :rotfl:


----------



## Andrewdk

Admiring my tins and noticed some tin dates way older then purchase date. Got a tin of HH mature Virginian a few months ago just noticed tin date is Dec ..2010. Time to update the cellar


----------



## Dr. Plume

Hey rj glad your ok! When you got a chance and perhaps I am looking in the wrong place can you add black house by hh


----------



## RJpuffs

Dr. Plume said:


> Hey rj glad your ok! When you got a chance and perhaps I am looking in the wrong place can you add black house by hh


You can just a custom blend name - under My Account, add a blend. It would be faster than waiting for me to do it on the system database


----------



## Dr. Plume

Sounds good thanks!


----------



## MarkC

Wow. I thought I was watching closely to see when the site went over 1000 members; I guess I missed it by a bit...


----------



## RJpuffs

MarkC said:


> Wow. I thought I was watching closely to see when the site went over 1000 members; I guess I missed it by a bit...


Some of them are Roosian spammers with auto-registration-bots. For whatever reason, the Comrades like to create multiple fake accounts. When they find out that there are no email addresses for them to steal/spam/spray - they crawl back under their rocks. I clean it out periodically, you'll see the user number drop - until its glasnost time again and their xrumer spam machine spins out of control yet again. If it wasn't for Vodka, I'd block the country's IP addresses. But gotta keep the Stolichnaya flowing, so I tolerate them.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

RJ, just curious but is Bell's Three Nuns and/or Capstan Blue Flake on the site? Couldn't find it, but I thought I'd ask. Also, I know we can add stuff that isn't already in the database. When we do that does it just show up when I go to pull it up on the list or does it add it for everyone? I don't want to add it if it's already there and it adds it for everyones list.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## RJpuffs

MiamiMikePA said:


> RJ, just curious but is Bell's Three Nuns and/or Capstan Blue Flake on the site? Couldn't find it, but I thought I'd ask. Also, I know we can add stuff that isn't already in the database. When we do that does it just show up when I go to pull it up on the list or does it add it for everyone? I don't want to add it if it's already there and it adds it for everyones list.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Missed this post - sorry for late reply! You can add new brands or blends - they are "private" to your account only. At some point I do catch up with new items in the system database, but it works either way.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

No prob on the late post RJ, didn't want to add stuff if it wasn't private and already listed...thanks!


----------



## gahdzila

RJ, I just wanted to bring something to your attention that I noticed on my iPad.

On the main cellar page, when I click the drop down menu to mark a jar as finished, the pop up window shows up as usual - "are you sure you want to mark this one as finished? Ok - Cancel". However, the site freezes at that point. Clicking either response does nothing. The only way to get out of the screen is to force the browser to completely close. I've tried both the stock Safari browser and Chrome. 

No issues at all on my Windows PC, and I didn't have this issue on the iPad before updating to iOS 7, so I assume this is an iOS issue rather than a problem with your site; nonetheless, I thought I'd bring it to your attention.


----------



## RJpuffs

Probably the browser but I can't test it. My iPad is so old, the Apple store app laughs at me when I try to upgrade the iOS.

The whole interface needs to be made more HTML5 compliant, if the browser can run in "compatibility" mode give it a try.



gahdzila said:


> RJ, I just wanted to bring something to your attention that I noticed on my iPad.
> 
> On the main cellar page, when I click the drop down menu to mark a jar as finished, the pop up window shows up as usual - "are you sure you want to mark this one as finished? Ok - Cancel". However, the site freezes at that point. Clicking either response does nothing. The only way to get out of the screen is to force the browser to completely close. I've tried both the stock Safari browser and Chrome.
> 
> No issues at all on my Windows PC, and I didn't have this issue on the iPad before updating to iOS 7, so I assume this is an iOS issue rather than a problem with your site; nonetheless, I thought I'd bring it to your attention.


----------



## Hambone1

is this site down? I can't get to it for the last 2 days.


----------



## commonsenseman

Hambone1 said:


> is this site down? I can't get to it for the last 2 days.


I was able to get on yesterday, but right now it's not working.


----------



## WWhermit

Same here. Down ATM.

WWhermit

ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs

Domain expired (again). Seems auto-renew doesn't and fool-proof isn't, happens every December :dunno:

All should be fine now.


----------



## DanR

Peckinpahhombre is up to 600 lbs of tobacco... Very impressive!


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> Peckinpahhombre is up to 600 lbs of tobacco... Very impressive!


Really, but at a pound a month, that's only 10 years worth. When the TobakNazis overthrow the governments across the globe, he'll be sorry he didn't buy more.


----------



## MarkC

600/12=50, you must be smoking a pound a week! :lol:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> 600/12=50, you must be smoking a pound a week! :lol:


:shock: Ya know, one of the things I do -- uh -- did best was simple arithmetic, an absolute wizard it. To make this idiotic, innumerate mistake in a public forum is humiliating in the extreme. What's worse, my first thought was 50 years, but I actually did some extra mental checking and managed to change it to a wrong answer.  sigh. out: Even a pound a week is more than 10 years. I think. :spy:


----------



## peckinpahhombre

_Peckinpahhombre is up to 600 lbs of tobacco... Very impressive!_

Wow, that guy is just nuts. :dunno:


----------



## MarkC

To quote a line from Kelly's Heroes...we're _all_ nuts, or we wouldn't be here!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Alexander Bridge in one of the early Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Sorry for the last post, folks. I either forgot what thread I was on, was too busy drinking, or too stunned by the size of some of the cellars to make the right post. I'll vote for drinkin'!! Drinkin' in Peck's cellar as we smoke up his stash!


----------



## MarkC

Ah, my favorite day of the month. I get home from work and it's already after midnight on the east coast, so everything in my cellar is another month older!


----------



## freestoke

Thanks for bumping this thread, Mark! I was wondering the other day about how the monthly usage is calculated this reminds me to ask:

I finished a 14oz tub of Prince Albert the other day, along with and noticed that my monthly usage only inched up .2oz a month. Even if the current rate was averaged over three years, it would be closer to .4oz per month. :ask: Seems like about a year ago, it was 12oz a month, so even if I hadn't finished anything the past year, the 3-year average would only fall by a third to 8oz, not to 6.2oz per month. I feel like I'm missing a factor in there somewhere, most likely the averaging period. I have 5oz of 1Q that should go away any day now, so I'll see what happens when I finish that.


----------



## freestoke

Well, a few days ago, I was up to 6.5oz per month. Now I'm down to 6.1oz per month, which seems a rather rapid drop off. At that rate, it would seem that the calculation is done over a two year period. I suspect that tobaccos held over two years don't count as "finished" -- ever, since they go over the event horizon. :lol: Chalked up the 50g of Elizabethan Mixture and it made no difference at all. Stayed right there at 6.1oz. :ask: I guess 1.76oz averaged over 24 months does drop below .1oz though.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

freestoke said:


> Well, a few days ago, I was up to 6.5oz per month. Now I'm down to 6.1oz per month, which seems a rather rapid drop off. At that rate, it would seem that the calculation is done over a two year period. I suspect that tobaccos held over two years don't count as "finished" -- ever, since they go over the event horizon. :lol: Chalked up the 50g of Elizabethan Mixture and it made no difference at all. Stayed right there at 6.1oz. :ask: I guess 1.76oz averaged over 24 months does drop below .1oz though.


I always do my own calculations. Right now it is telling me that my cellar will last 277 years ipe: That's because I've been smoking exclusively off of trades, samples, and partial tins from BOTLs that were never put into the cellar, for the past few months. I'm figuring what I have will last until I'm of age to take Social Security. The bigger longshot is whether SS is still there for me to take in 30 years :wink:


----------



## TTecheTTe

JimInks said:


> Sorry for the last post, folks. I either forgot what thread I was on, was too busy drinking, or too stunned by the size of some of the cellars to make the right post. I'll vote for drinkin'!! Drinkin' in Peck's cellar as we smoke up his stash!


ound: I vote with you!

I didn't know about this thread. i've never been able to figure the calcs as it says I do something like 1-3 bowls a day. ound:


----------



## freestoke

TTecheTTe said:


> ound:
> 
> I didn't know about this thread. i've never been able to figure the calcs as it says I do something like 1-3 bowls a day. ound:


According to the cellar stats, I smoke 2 bowls a day. I think RJ uses one of these for his standard bowl measure.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> According to the cellar stats, I smoke 2 bowls a day. I think RJ uses one of these for his standard bowl measure.


:r at least!


----------



## TTecheTTe

RJpuffs said:


> Probably the browser but I can't test it. My iPad is so old, the Apple store app laughs at me when I try to upgrade the iOS.
> 
> The whole interface needs to be made more HTML5 compliant, if the browser can run in "compatibility" mode give it a try.


I dropped $2k on the newest iPad ($1k) w/accessories only to have it outdated in a month. Can't upgrade the ios, and couldn't get apps after the first few months! Last Apple I'll buy since I now have a houseful of useless product.

I love The Cellar!  This TC's for you! :beerchug:


----------



## TTecheTTe

peckinpahhombre said:


> _Peckinpahhombre is up to 600 lbs of tobacco... Very impressive!_
> 
> Wow, that guy is just nuts. :dunno:


Whoa! Is this THE infamous Peck!?


----------



## MarkC

freestoke said:


> According to the cellar stats, I smoke 2 bowls a day. I think RJ uses one of these for his standard bowl measure.


Yeah, the 'bowls per day' think is a bit odd, but I've got to say, if you add everything you smoke (including those half ounce samples and such) to your cellar, the monthly amount is extremely accurate, or at least is in my case.


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Whoa! Is this THE infamous Peck!?


That's him. Sadly, only one post then vanished. He's teasing us!


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> That's him. Sadly, only one post then vanished. He's teasing us!


He is such a Peck tease! :tease:


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Yeah, the 'bowls per day' think is a bit odd, but I've got to say, *if you add everything you smoke *(including those half ounce samples and such) to your cellar, the monthly amount is extremely accurate, or at least is in my case.


I also have a lot of half-finished stuff in the cellar, which would add up, maybe getting me up to 7oz a month. I just discovered a few that I never entered as finished, and that got me up to 6.3oz. Yeah, maybe I only smoke an once and a half a week. :dunno: Seems like more, though. I run through close to an ounce in an 18 hole golf scramble, for example. I think it's bad accounting practices on my part, since I tend to forget to enter stuff.


----------



## splattttttt

*Most cellared blends (by weight):* Samuel Gawith-Full Virginia Flake with 336 lbs 10.7 oz :hand:


----------



## splattttttt

peckinpahhombre said:


> _Peckinpahhombre is up to 600 lbs of tobacco... Very impressive!_
> 
> Wow, that guy is just nuts. :dunno:


Gig's up Brother.







who are you?


----------



## peckinpahhombre

This is indeed me, and this is post #2 . Yeah, I have way too much stored away. I am a little obsessive.


----------



## TTecheTTe

splattttttt said:


> *Most cellared blends (by weight):* Samuel Gawith-Full Virginia Flake with 336 lbs 10.7 oz :hand:


And @peckinpahhombre has it all!


----------



## MarkC

TTecheTTe said:


> And @peckinpahhombre has it all!


You know, that reminds of something I noticed a while back. On that list of 'most cellared by weight', check out the "marque series-black house". I remember when this showed up; it wasn't on the list at all, then one day it was near the top. The letters aren't capitalized, as R.J. does. The amount hasn't changed since that day. Seems to me, it almost has to be the case that this is one person with 128 pounds of one tobacco. It's giving me visions of a room full of Hal o' the Wynd...


----------



## splattttttt

I'm envisioning







something like this...


----------



## lingo

I don't know if this is the right place, but I have been going nuts trying to register at tobaccocellar dot com :-o now I googled this Forum where the man (RJPuffs?) seems to hang around 

tried a million names and a trillion emails from a quatrillion different PCs --- Now WHY on earth it keeps telling me: 
Error! You do not appear to be human! Spammer scripts are nyet allowed here. If any questions, please ask a human to contact our humans.

 here I am asking humans: how can I get over this? 

thank you!


----------

